# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Կանխատեսումների մրցույթ. Ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնություն 2014

## John

Բարի երեկո, ֆուտբոլասեր բարեկամներ: Հաշվի առնելով, որ շուտով մեկնարկում է Ֆուտբոլի Աշխարհի առաջնությունը, և, Ձեր հետաքրքվածությունը այդ առիթով կանխագուշակումների մրցույթ կազմակերպելու հարցում, բացում եմ համապատասխան թեման, որտեղ էլ կանցկացնենք մրցույթը: 
Ներկայացնեմ մրցույթի անցկացման ու միավորների հաշվարկման կարգը՝

1.	Մրցույթին մասնակցելու իրավունք ունեն այն մարդիկ, ովքեր, մինչև *առաջին տուրի համար նշված վերջնաժամկետը* անձնական նամակի միջոցով (private massage) ինձ կուղարկեն առաջին տուրի խաղերի, ինչպես նաև եզրափակչի մասնակիցների ու հաղթողի վերաբերյալ իրենց կանխատեսումները: *Այդ պահից հետո ուղարկված տարբերակները հաշվի չեն առնվելու*, ուղարկողները մրցույթին չեն մասնակցելու:
2.	Մինչև տուրի առաջին խաղը սկսվելը, բոլորի կողմից ուղարկված տարբերակները կտեղադրեն այստեղ, մրցույթի թափանցիկությունն ապահովելու նպատակով:
3.	Մրցույթի արդյունքով հաղթող կճանաչվի այն մասնակիցը, ում, բոլոր տուրերում վաստակած միավորների գումարը կլինի առավելագույնը:
4.	Ամեն տուրից հետո, թեմայում կտեղադրվի այդ տուրի արդյունքները, ինչպես նաև մինչև այդ տուրը ներառյալ միավորների գումարային մրցաշարային աղյուսակը:
*Միավորների հաշվարկման կարգը*
1.	Յուրաքանչյուր ճիշտ գուշակած հաշվի (և, բնականաբար հաղթողին, կամ ոչ-ոքի) համար մասնակիցը կստանա* 7 միավոր*: 
*Օրինակ* ա) կանխատեսում՝ Բրազիլիա-Անգլիա *2-0*, իրականում Բրազիլիա-Անգլիա *2-0* բ) կանխատեսում՝ Իտալիա-Չիլի *2-2*, իրականում Իտալիա-Չիլի *2-2*
2.	Խաղի հաղթողին, և գոլերի տարբերության (կամ ոչ-ոքի, բայց այլ հաշվով) գուշակելու դեպքում մասնակիցը կստանա *3 միավոր* 
*Օրինակ* ա) կանխատեսում՝ Բրազիլիա-Անգլիա *2-0*, իրականում Բրազիլիա-Անգլիա * 4-2* բ) կանխատեսում՝ Իտալիա-Չիլի *2-2*, իրականում Իտալիա-Չիլի *0-0*
3.	Խաղի հաղթողին ճիշտ գուշակելու դեպքում մասնակիցը կստանա *2 միավոր* 
*Օրինակ*` կանխատեսում՝ Բրազիլիա-Անգլիա *2-0*, իրականում՝ Բրազիլիա-Անգլիա *1-0*
4.	Եզրափակիչի մասնակիցներից մեկին գուշակելու դեպքում մասնակիցը կստանա *10 միավոր* (Եզրափակչի մասնակից երկու թիմերին գուշակելու դեպքում բնականաբար *20 միավոր*)
5.	Մրցաշարի հաղթողին գուշակելու դեպքում մասնակիցը կստանա *25 միավոր*:
*
Ուշադրություն*
•	- Եզրափակչի մասնակիցների ու հաղթողի Ձեր տարբերակները պետք է ուղարկել առաջին տուրի կանխատեսումների հետ միասին: Ավելի ուշ ուղարկված տարբերակները հաշվի չեն առնվելու:
•	Մրցույթի կանոններն ու միավորների հաշվարկման կարգը վերջնական են, փոփոխման ենթակա չեն:

Բոլորիս մաղթում եմ գեղեցիկ և գոլառատ Առաջնություն, ինչպես նաև արդար ու հաճելի պայքար կանխատեսումների մրցույթում  :Smile: 




*Մոդերատորական. թեմայում արգելվում է բուքմեյքերների գործակիցների տարածումը և բուքմեյքերների գովազդը ակումբում առհասարակ: Բոլոր նմանատիպ գրառումները կջնջվեն, իսկ հեղինակները կստանան համապատասխան տուգանային միավորներ:*

----------

Ambrosine (07.06.2014), insider (06.06.2014), Արէա (06.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2014), Վոլտերա (06.06.2014), Տրիբուն (06.06.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (06.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Տուր 1*

1.Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա 
2.Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն 
3.Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա 
4.Չիլի-Ավստրալիա

Եզրափակիչ՝
Թիմ 1 - Թիմ 2 (նշեք եզրափակչի մասնակիցների Ձեր տարբերակները)
Հաղթող՝
ԹԻՄ (նշեք Ձեր կարծիքով 2014թ. Ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության հաղթող  թիմի անունը)

Տարբերակները կարող եք ուղարկել մինչև *12.06.2014թ. ժամը 21:00* (1ին տուրի մեկնարկային խաղից 3 ժամ առաջ):

----------

insider (07.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հոս, ջան, կներես բայց ահավոր շատ ես բարդացնում: Ինչի՞ օրինակ ՊՄ-ով ուղարկենք, ու ոչ թե թեմայում գրենք, հետաքրքիր կլինի կարդալ, թե ով ինչ է գուշակում: Ու էդ ժամկետներն էլ են անիմաստ, ինչի՞ խաղից երեք ժամ շուտ, եթե նախքան խաղի սկսվելը մի երկու րոպե առաջ մեկը հաշիվը գրի, ի՞նչ հիմնավորմամբ պիտի չընդունես:

----------

Vaio (06.06.2014), Տրիբուն (06.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հոս, ջան, կներես բայց ահավոր շատ ես բարդացնում: Ինչի՞ օրինակ ՊՄ-ով ուղարկենք, ու ոչ թե թեմայում գրենք, հետաքրքիր կլինի կարդալ, թե ով ինչ է գուշակում: Ու էդ ժամկետներն էլ են անիմաստ, ինչի՞ խաղից երեք ժամ շուտ, եթե նախքան խաղի սկսվելը մի երկու րոպե առաջ մեկը հաշիվը գրի, ի՞նչ հիմնավորմամբ պիտի չընդունես:


Ռուֆ, բարդակ կդառնա, արանքում կարող է մեկի գրառումը չնկատվի, քննարկումների մեջ կորչի, իսկ էդ ժամանակային սահմանափակման ու PM-ի դեպքում բոլոր կանխատեսումները մի գրառման մեջ՝ աչքի առաջ կլինեն, հետո հեշտ կլինի հաշվելը։

----------

John (06.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Ինչի՞ օրինակ ՊՄ-ով ուղարկենք, ու ոչ թե թեմայում գրենք, հետաքրքիր կլինի կարդալ, թե ով ինչ է գուշակում:


պմ-ով ուղարկեք, որ «իրարից արտագրել» չլինի… էդ երեխայություն ա թվում, բայց եզրափակիչից առաջ եթե Ա-բ Բ-ից 1 միավոր ավել ունի, Բ-ն գրել ա իրա տարբերակը, Ա-ն նույն հաշիվը կգրի ու կհաղթի անկախ խաղի արդյունքից: 



> հետաքրքիր կլինի կարդալ, թե ով ինչ է գուշակում


դրա համար մինչև տուրի առաջին խաղը սկսվելը բոլոր տարբերակները կտեղադրեմ թեմայում



> Ու էդ ժամկետներն էլ են անիմաստ, ինչի՞ խաղից երեք ժամ շուտ, եթե նախքան խաղի սկսվելը մի երկու րոպե առաջ մեկը հաշիվը գրի


Ա-ն տարբերակն ուղարկել ա խաղի սկսվելուց 4 ժամ առաջ, Բ-ն՝ խաղը սկսվելուց 4 րոպե առաջ, երբ արդեն *պարզ են թիմերի մեկնարկային կազմերը*: Արդար չի:



> ի՞նչ հիմնավորմամբ պիտի չընդունես


Այ էս հիմնավորմամբ՝



> • Մրցույթի կանոններն ու միավորների հաշվարկման կարգը վերջնական են, փոփոխման ենթակա չեն:


Այլ հարցե՞ր  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, բարդակ կդառնա, արանքում կարող է մեկի գրառումը չնկատվի, քննարկումների մեջ կորչի, իսկ էդ ժամանակային սահմանափակման ու PM-ի դեպքում բոլոր կանխատեսումները մի գրառման մեջ՝ աչքի առաջ կլինեն, հետո հեշտ կլինի հաշվելը։


Եսիմ, անցած առաջնությանն էլ էինք գուշակություններ կատարում հենց թեմայի մեջ ու բարդակ չէր  :Smile:

----------

Vaio (06.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լավ, ոնց ասեք, ես սուս եմ մնում

----------


## Vaio

> •	Մրցույթի կանոններն ու միավորների հաշվարկման կարգը վերջնական են, փոփոխման ենթակա չեն


Էս մասը ամենալավն էր: 
Փաստորեն մասնակիցների կարծիքը քեզ չի հետաքրքրում:

----------


## John

> Էս մասը ամենալավն էր: 
> Փաստորեն մասնակիցների կարծիքը քեզ չի հետաքրքրում:


Մինչև վերջնական հրապարակելը հետաքրքրում էր էր ու հաշվի եմ առել։  քանի որ ես եմ կազմակեպել,  վերջնական որոշումը իմն է բնականաբար,  որտև ամեն մասնակից մի ձև ա ուզում ու  լիքը հակասություններ կլինեին  անհնար էր ամեն ինմչ հաշվի առնել ու որ ինձ էլ հարմար լինել հաշվել  ու անցկացնելն ընդհանրապես

----------

Արէա (06.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

PM-ով ուղարկելը անընդունելիա, դեմոկրատիան, թափանցիկությունը հենց կայանումա նրանում, որ մասնակիցը իր դրած ստավկեն տենա. չի բացառվում, որ մոռացած էլ լինի ինչ էր գուշակել: 
Արտագրելու խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, թող ինձնից արտագրեն:

Միավորների շնորման կարգի մեջ էլ կա թերություն: Ճշգրիտ հաշիվ գուշակողին ընդամենը 5 միավոր, իսկ պրոստո հաղթանակ + գնդակների տարբերություն` 3 միավոր??? Տարբերությունը ընդամենը 2 միավոր է ? Ճշգրիտ հաշիվ գուշակելը շատ դժվարա, հազիվ 10-ից մեկը ստացվի:

----------

Տրիբուն (06.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Եսիմ, անցած առաջնությանն էլ էինք գուշակություններ կատարում հենց թեմայի մեջ ու բարդակ չէր


Բանակում եմ եղել,  չեմ հետևել, չգիտեմ։  սենց եմ հարմար գտել,  ի՞ նչ մի հարձակվել եք...

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (06.06.2014)

----------


## John

> PM-ով ուղարկելը անընդունելիա, դեմոկրատիան, թափանցիկությունը հենց կայանումա նրանում, որ մասնակիցը իր դրած ստավկեն տենա. չի բացառվում, որ մոռացած էլ լինի ինչ էր գուշակել: 
> Արտագրելու խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, թող ինձնից արտագրեն:


Ապեր պարզ չի՞  գրած որ մինչև առաջին խաղի սկսվելը ԲՈԼՈՐ տարբերակները դրվելու են թեմայում։ 



> 2. Մինչև տուրի առաջին խաղը սկսվելը, բոլորի կողմից ուղարկված տարբերակները կտեղադրեն այստեղ, մրցույթի թափանցիկությունն ապահովելու նպատակով:


Միավորների առումով էլ բոլորի համար հաշվարկման համակարգը նույնն ա,  թերի լինելն էլ քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը,  որը ես չեմ կիսում։

----------


## John

Մոռացա ասել,  ես հաշվարկից դուրս եմ մասնակցելու,  քանի որ մյուսների տարբերակները նախօրոք տեսնելու եմ

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մրցաշարի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ,լավագույն ռմբարկու,լավագույն դարպասապահ,ամենաքիչ գոլ բաց թողած թիմ, ամենաարդյունավետ թիմ-սրանք էլ արժեր գրել,բայց որ չկա ոչինչ:Մեկ է ես ավարտին էստեղ չեմ լինի  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միավորների առումով էլ բոլորի համար հաշվարկման համակարգը նույնն ա,  թերի լինելն էլ քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը,  որը ես չեմ կիսում։


Նենց չի, որ ես շանս ունեմ որևէ խաղի արդյունքը ճշգրիտ գուշակել, բայց ոնց որ իսկականից ճգրիտ հաշիվը գուշակելու համար միավորները շատ ցածր են:

----------

Vaio (06.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մրցաշարի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ,լավագույն ռմբարկու,լավագույն դարպասապահ,ամենաքիչ գոլ բաց թողած թիմ, ամենաարդյունավետ թիմ-սրանք էլ արժեր գրել,բայց որ չկա ոչինչ:Մեկ է ես ավարտին էստեղ չեմ լինի


Ամենաշատ անկյունային ... ով կարմիր քարտ կստանա .. քանի խաղից դուրս կլինի ... ամեն խաղին ստադիոնում որքան հանդիսատես կլինի .. ով աուդը ավելի հեռու կքցի ..

----------

Tiger29 (15.07.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Իմ հավեսը փախավ, անկազմակերպ մրցույթ է, *չեմ մասնակցելու!!!*

Մարդը ինքնահաստատվելու համար մինչև վերջ գնումա ամեն գնով:

----------


## John

> Իմ հավեսը փախավ, անկազմակերպ մրցույթ է, *չեմ մասնակցելու!!!*
> 
> Մարդը ինքնահաստատվելու համար մինչև վերջ գնումա ամեն գնով:


Բարի,  ճանապարհ ։)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ոչ մեկի կարծիքը չի արհամարհվում, բայց հնարավոր էլ չէ բոլորի կարծիքները հաշվի առնել: Տվյալ դեպքում ժամանակ էլ չկա: Կազմակերպվածությունն էլ, ընդհակառակը, կասեի, որ բավականին բարձր մակարդակի է` հաշվի առնելով թեմայի առաջին գրառումը:

*Հովսեփին շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում` թեմայի համար:*


Ինքս կցանկանայի հայտարարել երկու հանգամանքի մասին`
*1) Խաղի հաշիվը ճիշտ գուշակելու դեպքում` մասնակիցը կստանա ոչ թե 5, այլ` 7 միավոր:

2) Արգելվում է բուքմեյքերների գործակիցների տարածումը այս թեմայում և բուքմեյքերների գովազդը ակումբում առհասարակ: Խնդրում եմ ինձ չստիպեք գնալ այնպիսի քայլերի, որոնք տհաճ են առաջին հերթին ինձ համար:*

----------

insider (07.06.2014), John (07.06.2014), Lílium (08.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.06.2014), Տրիբուն (07.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> 1) Խաղի հաշիվը ճիշտ գուշակելու դեպքում` մասնակիցը կստանա ոչ թե 5, այլ` 7 միավոր:


Ողջունում եմ Ձեր որոշումը, Դուք այնքան ուժեղ գտնվեցիք, որ կարողացաք ջարդել այս կարծրատիպը` *մրցույթի կանոններն ու միավորների հաշվարկման կարգը վերջնական են, փոփոխման ենթակա չեն*: 
Իսկ մինչև այդ մարդ կար, որ իր ամեն տառի համար կյանքի ու մահվան պայքար էր տանում, որ իրա խոսքը ամեն գնով անցներ, փաստորեն` չանցավ!

----------


## Vaio

*Ambrosine*, եթե կարողանաք վերացնել նաև Private message - ի գաղափարը, ուրեմն շատ մեծ գործ արած կլինեք:

----------

Շինարար (07.06.2014)

----------


## **David**

համերաշխ եղեք ժողովուրդ ջան,մեկդ մյուսի դեմքին անիմաստ մի թռեք, ով կազմակերպելա ինքնա հիմնականում որոշելու,էդ նորմալա, եսել շատ բանի հետ համաձայն չեի բայց կարծիքս ինձ եմ պահելու,, լավ բանա կազմակերպել,հետաքրքիր կանցնի եսել ուղղակի կհետևեմ,որովհետև կանխատեսել բան համ չեմ սիրում համել պայմաններում ժամերը խիստա,(բայց խիստ լավա ,արդար մրցույթ կլինի): ՀԱ ՇԱՏ լավա , որ էդ բուքմեյքերներին ստեղ չեք խառնելու,, ԵՍ ԴԵՄ ԵՄ ՍՏԱՎԿԵՔԻՆՆՆՆ,,Չգովազդել էդ հիվանդությունը

----------

Ambrosine (07.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> ով կազմակերպելա ինքնա հիմնականում որոշելու, էդ նորմալա,


Մինչև այս թեմայի լինելը ես արդեն գրել էի իմ կողմից առաջարկված միավորների ձևը ու մեխանիզմը, որոնք մյուս թեմայից վերցվել են, մի քիչ խմբագրվել և տեղադրվել այստեղ:

----------


## **David**

Vaio ջան դե ուրեմն փաստորեն ընդհանուր հայտարարաի եք եկել էլի,,միահամուռ ուժերով թեմա եք ստեղխել,բա տենում եք ամեն ինչ ինչքան լավա :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ողջունում եմ Ձեր որոշումը, Դուք այնքան ուժեղ գտնվեցիք, որ կարողացաք ջարդել այս կարծրատիպը` *մրցույթի կանոններն ու միավորների հաշվարկման կարգը վերջնական են, փոփոխման ենթակա չեն*: 
> Իսկ մինչև այդ մարդ կար, որ իր ամեն տառի համար կյանքի ու մահվան պայքար էր տանում, որ իրա խոսքը ամեն գնով անցներ, փաստորեն` չանցավ!





> *Ambrosine*, եթե կարողանաք վերացնել նաև Private message - ի գաղափարը, ուրեմն շատ մեծ գործ արած կլինեք:


Vaio, ինձ հետ Դուք-ով խոսելու կարիք չկա  :Wink: :

Որ այս կոնֆլիկտոգեն քննարկումը փակենք, իրարից անտեղի չնեղանանք, ես փորձեմ հնարավորինս սպառիչ գրել:
Այսպիսի թեմա բացելու շուրջ դեռ վաղուց ենք խոսել, միտքը, իհարկե, John-ինն էր: Ու առաջին հերթին հենց դա հաշվի առնելով` ես խնդրեցի, որ ինքը զբաղվի թեման բացելով, կանոնները մշակելով, միավորները հաշվարկելով: John-ը համաձայնեց ու որոշ ժամանակ անց թեման, ինչպես տեսնում եք, արդեն բաց է: Ու քանի որ շատ ծանր, ժամանակատար նաև աշխատանք է սպասվում John-ին, նա որոշել էր, որ ոչինչ փոխել պետք չէ. որովհետև եթե մեկի խնդրանքը կատարեր ու փոխեր, մյուսներինն էլ էր ստիպված անել: Ու քաոսը պատրաստ էր:

Միավորների սահմանման մեջ փոփոխություն մտցնելու մասին.
Իրականում John-ի հետ ընդամենը մեկ րոպե ենք քննարկել` փոփոխության անհրաժեշտության և/կամ ոչ նպատակահարմարության մասին: "7 միավոր"-ն էլ ինքը առաջարկեց: Մի խոսքով, *John-ի հետ միասին ենք այդ որոշումը կայացրել, ինքն է իր որոշումը փոխել*  :Smile: :

Ինչ վերաբերում է անձնական նամակների միջոցով տարբերակները ուղարկելուն, ասեմ, որ խաղից առաջ դրանց հրապարակումը արդեն նշանակում է, որ դրանք չեն կորելու, չեն անհետանալու: Մենք բոլորս միաժամանակ ենք տեսնելու մեր կանխագուշակած արդյունքները: Այդպես ես էլ հնարավորություն չեմ ունենա` որևէ մասնակցի գրառում ընթացքում խմբագրելու, եթե նա այդ հարցով ինձ դիմի: Սա օբյեկտիվությունը ապահովելու ավելի լավ մեխանիզմ է. հավատացնում եմ բոլորիդ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (08.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես արդեն ուղարկեցի իմ վանգայությունները` առաջին տուրի վերաբերյալ:

Տեսնես գուշակություններիցս գոնե մեկը ճիշտ դուրս կգա՞  :Jpit: :

----------

John (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Բրազիլիա - Խորվաթիա խաղն, ինչպես գիտենք, այսօր պիտի կայանա: Բայց արի ու տես առավոտվանից FIFA-ի պաշտոնական կայքում այն արդեն կայացել էր: Էտ հլը քիչ էր մի հատ էլ 2:2 էր վերջացել  :LOL: : Թե, ով էր էտ «հումորի» պատասխանատուն, աղբյուրները չեն նշում:

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Պատկերացնում եմ սնահավատ բրազիլացիների տխուր վիճակը: 
Հլը անկեղծացեք, ով ա 2:2 կանխատեսել  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ Բան չմնաց ...

----------

**David** (12.06.2014), Ambrosine (13.06.2014), Շինարար (12.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս Ջոնն ու՞ր մնաց ... վախտը չի՞:

----------

insider (12.06.2014)

----------


## John

Առաջին տուր

*Տրիբուն*

1.Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա 2:1
2.Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն 1:1
3.Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա 1:0
4.Չիլի-Ավստրալիա 3:0

Եզրափակիչ՝ Բրազիլիա – Գանա

Հաղթող՝ Գանա 

*Ambrosine*

1.Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա 3-0
2.Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն 2-2
3.Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա 3-1
4.Չիլի-Ավստրալիա 2-1

Եզրափակիչ՝ Բրազիլիա - Իսպանիա

Հաղթող՝ Իսպանիա

*Insider*

1.Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա 2:0
2.Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն 2:2
3.Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա 2:1
4.Չիլի-Ավստրալիա 1:0

Եզրափակիչ՝ Բրազիլիա - Իսպանիա

Հաղթող՝Բրազիլիա 

*Աբելյան*

1. Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա 2-0
2. Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն 2-1
3. Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա 1-1
4. Չիլի-Ավստրալիա 1-0

Եզրափակիչ՝ Բրազիլիա - Արգենտինա

Հաղթող՝ Բրազիլիա 

*Hixos*

1.Բրազիլիա 1-1 Խորվաթիա
2.Մեքսիկա 2-1 Կամերուն
3.Իսպանիա 3-1 Հոլանդիա
4.Չիլի 3-0 Ավստրալիա

Եզրափակիչ` Գերմանիա-Արգենտինա

Հաղթող` Գերմանիա 

***David***

1.Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա 2-1
2.Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն 0-0
3.Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա 1-1
4.Չիլի-Ավստրալիա 2-0

Եզրափակիչ՝ Բրազիլիա - Իսպանիա

Հաղթող՝ Բրազիլիա

*Յոհաննես*

1.Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա 2-1
2.Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն 1-1
3.Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա 2-0
4.Չիլի-Ավստրալիա 2-0

Եզրափակիչ՝ Գերմանիա-Իսպանիա

Հաղթող՝ Գերմանիա

Հաշվարկից դուրս
*John*

1.Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա 2-0
2.Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն 0-0
3.Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա 1-1
4.Չիլի-Ավստրալիա 2-1

Եզրափակիչ՝ Գերմանիա-Իսպանիա

Հաղթող՝ Բրազիլիա

Մաղթում եմ հաճելի քննարկումներ, դիտարժան ֆուտբոլ և արդար մրցակցություն  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2014), insider (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Բա Ռուֆը չի մասնակցում կանխատեսումների մրցույթին  :Sad:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *John*
> 
> Եզրափակիչ՝ *Գերմանիա-Իսպանիա*
> 
> Հաղթող՝ *Բրազիլիա*


Ժողովուրդ, եթե Ջոնը պիտի մրցույթը կազմակերպի նենց, ոնց որ իրա եզրափակիչի ու հաղթողի կանխատեսումն ա արել, ավելի լավ ա հիմիկվանից գործից հանենք:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2014), Chuk (12.06.2014), insider (12.06.2014), John (13.06.2014), Յոհաննես (12.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (13.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա Ռուֆը չի մասնակցում կանխատեսումների մրցույթին


Լիքը ֆուտբոլասեր կա ակումբում, որ պիտի մասնակցեր ու չի մասնակցում: Հույ ունեմ դեռ կտաքանան:

----------

insider (12.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Լիքը ֆուտբոլասեր կա ակումբում, որ պիտի մասնակցեր ու չի մասնակցում: Հույս ունեմ դեռ կտաքանան:


Էլ չենք կարող ոնց որ  :Sad:  Այ թե ինչ է նշանակում գործից հետո գլխապատառ հարսանիքի վազելը  :Sad:  Դուրս մնացի խաղից։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բա Ռուֆը չի մասնակցում կանխատեսումների մրցույթին


Ռուֆն էնքան խառն ու հոգնած ա, որ սկի չգիտեր, թե ֆուտբոլը որ ժամին էր։ Հիմա էլ որ ասեմ, կանոնները կխախտեմ, թող մնա մյուս խաղին։

----------

insider (13.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էլ չենք կարող ոնց որ  Այ թե ինչ է նշանակում գործից հետո գլխապատառ հարսանիքի վազելը  Դուրս մնացի խաղից։


Չէ, ինչի՞: Կարելի ա ցանկացած տուրից էլ սկսել ու միավորներ հավաքել: ես օրինակ վստահ չեմ, որ բոլոր տուրերին կմասնակցեմ, քո պես զբաղվածության պատճառով: Բայց կարող ա մի քանի տուրի մասնակցելով ու եզրափակիչի մասնակիցների ու հաղթողին ասելով ավելի շատ միավոր հավաքես, քան եթե ասենք ես բոլոր տուրերին մասնակցելով անեմ: 

Եթե սխալ եմ, թող Ջոննն ու Աստղոն ուղղեն: Բայց կարծում եմ, որ շատ տրամաբանական կլինի, որ ցանկացողները կեսից մտնեն: Եթե չթողնեն, մնալու ենք էս մի քանի հոգով, տխուր ու անհետաքրքիր կլինի: Եթե մի երկու հոգի էլ կեսից չմասնակցեն, վաբշե մրցույթի իմաստը կկորի:

----------

insider (12.06.2014), Արէա (12.06.2014), Շինարար (13.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուֆն էնքան խառն ու հոգնած ա, որ սկի չգիտեր, թե ֆուտբոլը որ ժամին էր։ Հիմա էլ որ ասեմ, կանոնները կխախտեմ, թող մնա մյուս խաղին։


Ապեր, հինգ րոպե ունես .. քո կողմից դիր ստեղ կանխատեսումներդ .. մենք հետո Ջոնին կհամոզենք, որ հաշվի առնի:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ապեր, հինգ րոպե ունես .. քո կողմից դիր ստեղ կանխատեսումներդ .. մենք հետո Ջոնին կհամոզենք, որ հաշվի առնի:


Փորձենք.
1.Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա 3-1
2.Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն 1-0
3.Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա 2-1
4.Չիլի-Ավստրալիա 3-0

Եզրափակիչ՝ Բրազիլիա-Իսպանիա

Հաղթող՝ Իսպանիա

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2014), insider (13.06.2014), Տրիբուն (13.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ահահա, կլինի՞ կանխատեսումներդ լրիվ փոխեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Ժողովուրդ, եթե Ջոնը պիտի մրցույթը կազմակերպի նենց, ոնց որ իրա եզրափակիչի ու հաղթողի կանխատեսումն ա արել, ավելի լավ ա հիմիկվանից գործից հանենք:


ես ընդամենը «կողքից միավոր կպցնելու»  շանսերս եմ մեծացրել))) 

ժող ջան,  ձեր առաջարկների մեծամասնությանը կողմ եմ,  առանձին-առանձին ու մանրամասն առավոտյան կանդրադառնամ,  էս պահի համար ուղղակի ասեմ,  որ մինչև վաղը, ժամը 19:00 մասնակցության հայտերը դեռ կընդունվեն, կախված Ակումբի մի քանի ժամ չաշխատելու հետ։  Կարևորը մրցույթի մթնոլորտը պղտորող ապազգային տարրեր չեն նկատվում տարածքում, ամեն ինչը կարելի ա նենց կազմակերպել, որ հնարավորինս բոլորը գոհ լինեն ու արդար խաղի սկզբունքը պահպանվի)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ուխ, չոտկի գուշակեցի։ Հովսեփը միավորներս չի հաշվել, պատերազմ եմ սկսելու  :Goblin:

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2014), insider (13.06.2014), John (13.06.2014), Տրիբուն (13.06.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ուխ, չոտկի գուշակեցի։ Հովսեփը միավորներս չի հաշվել, պատերազմ եմ սկսելու


կարո՞ղ ա մրցավարի հետ մոտիկ ես

----------


## John

> Ուխ, չոտկի գուշակեցի։ Հովսեփը միավորներս չի հաշվել, պատերազմ եմ սկսելու


Վստա՞ հ ես,  որ կհաղթես էդ պատերազմում։ Խորհուրդ չէի տա  :Wink:  
Իրականում ինձ համար տարբերություն չկա,  եթե մասնակիցների մեջ մարդ կա,  որ դեմ ա հաշվելուն,  թող պմ-ով գրի էդ մասին։  Անոնիմությունը երաշխավորում եմ։  Եթե մինչև տուրի ավարտը դեմ մարդ չեղավ,  կհաշվեմ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Վստա՞ հ ես,  որ կհաղթես էդ պատերազմում։ Խորհուրդ չէի տա  
> Իրականում ինձ համար տարբերություն չկա,  եթե մասնակիցների մեջ մարդ կա,  որ դեմ ա հաշվելուն,  թող պմ-ով գրի էդ մասին։  Անոնիմությունը երաշխավորում եմ։  Եթե մինչև տուրի ավարտը դեմ մարդ չեղավ,  կհաշվեմ


Հոս ջան, պատերազմն իհարկե կատակ էր, բայց քանի որ արդեն կանոնները նախօրոք որոշվել ու համաձայնեցվել են ու բոլոր մասնակիցները համաձայն են դրան, դու բոլոր իրավունքներն ունես իմ կանխագուշակումները չհաշվելու։ Էնպես որ արխային իմ գրառումը մրցույթից դուրս համարի ու մյուսների միավորները հաշվի  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (13.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Հոս ջան, պատերազմն իհարկե կատակ էր, բայց քանի որ արդեն կանոնները նախօրոք որոշվել ու համաձայնեցվել են ու բոլոր մասնակիցները համաձայն են դրան, դու բոլոր իրավունքներն ունես իմ կանխագուշակումները չհաշվելու։ Էնպես որ արխային իմ գրառումը մրցույթից դուրս համարի ու մյուսների միավորները հաշվի


չհաշվելու իրավունք իհարկե ունեմ Ռուֆ ջան,  բայց եթե ոչ ոք դեմ չլինի, կհաշվեմ։ Իրականում էս մրցույթը «ընկերական» բնույթ է կրում, կարծում եմ բացառություններ կարելի է անել երբեմն։

----------


## insider

> Իրականում ինձ համար տարբերություն չկա,  եթե մասնակիցների մեջ մարդ կա,  որ դեմ ա հաշվելուն,  թող պմ-ով գրի էդ մասին։  Անոնիմությունը երաշխավորում եմ։  Եթե մինչև տուրի ավարտը դեմ մարդ չեղավ,  կհաշվեմ


Պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ, որ դեմ չեմ Ռուֆի /Նաիրուհու և մյուսների, ովքեր ուշացած են ուղարկել/ միավորների հաշվվելուն և խոստանում եմ այդ հարցով Ջոնին ՊՄ չգրել:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2014), John (13.06.2014), Արէա (13.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (13.06.2014), Տրիբուն (13.06.2014)

----------


## hixos

Միանում եմ insider-ի հայտարարությանը, եթե շատ լինենք ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2014), insider (13.06.2014), John (13.06.2014), Արէա (13.06.2014), Տրիբուն (13.06.2014)

----------


## John

Ուրեմն սենց՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ «ինչ անում եմ ժողովրդի համար ենք անում», *ով որ տուրից* ուզում է կարող է միանալ մրցույթին: *Բայց*, բացի ընթացիկ տուրից, այլ դեպքերում *տուրի կեսից* միանալ չի կարելի: 

Կփորձեմ այնպես կազմակերպել, որ ցանկացած տուրի հայտերի ընդունման ժամկետը լինի *գոնե* 24 ժամ, որ ժամկետների հետ կապված ոչ ոք չտուժի:

Եզրափակչի մասնակիցների և հաղթողի վերաբերյալ կանխատեսումներն ընդունվում են *միայն* առաջին տուրի կանխատեսումների հետ, այսինքն՝ մինչև այսօր երեկոյան ժամը 19:00

----------

insider (13.06.2014)

----------


## John

Ոնց հասկացա մասնակիցներից ոչ ոք դեմ չի նոր մասնակիցների ներգրավմանը, ու, Ռուֆուսի 7 միավորանոց ճշգրիտ կանխատեսմանը ))
Եթե մինչև ժամը 19:00 այլ մասնակիցներ ևս ուղարկեն իրենց տարբերակները, մինչև ժամը 20:00 կտեղադրեմ այստեղ 

*Ռուֆուս*

1.Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա 3-1
2.Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն 1-0
3.Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա 2-1
4.Չիլի-Ավստրալիա 3-0

Եզրափակիչ՝ Բրազիլիա-Իսպանիա

Հաղթող՝ Իսպանիա 

*Պիրիտ*

1.Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա --
2.Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն 2-1
3.Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա 1:0
4.Չիլի-Ավստրալիա 3:1

Եզրափակիչ՝ Գերմանիա - Բելգիա

Հաղթող՝Բելգիա 

*Նաիրուհի*


1.Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա ---
2.Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն 0-1
3.Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա 2-1
4.Չիլի-Ավստրալիա 2-0

Եզրափակիչ՝ Բրազիլիա - Իսպանիա

Հաղթող՝ Բրազիլիա

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2014), insider (13.06.2014)

----------


## John

հաշվի առնելով խաղերի խտությունը, միանգամից տեղադրեմ նաև 2րդ տուրի խաղերը: Տարբերակները ուղարկելիս վերնագրում նշեք «Տուր (և տուրի համարը)»

*Տուր 2*

1.Կոլումբիա - Հունաստան
2.Ուրուգվայ - Կոստա-Ռիկա
3.Անգլիա - Իտալիա
4.Կոտ դ՛Իվուար - Ճապոնիա

*Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը վաղը՝ հունիսի 14 ժամը 19:00* 
Առաջին տուրի արդյունքները կլինեն վաղը, առավոտյան:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ուխ, երկրորդ խաղը չոտկի գուշակեցի։ Նոստրադամուս մոդ օն։  :Jpit:

----------

insider (13.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> Պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ, որ դեմ չեմ Ռուֆի /Նաիրուհու և մյուսների, ովքեր ուշացած են ուղարկել/ միավորների հաշվվելուն և խոստանում եմ այդ հարցով Ջոնին ՊՄ չգրել:





> Ուխ, երկրորդ խաղը չոտկի գուշակեցի։ Նոստրադամուս մոդ օն։


Էն կուտակային կենսաթոշակի գովազդի միջի սատանեն ակաջիս ասում ա, - Ջոնին ՊՄ գրի, Ջոնին ՊՄ գրի  :LOL: 
Ժող սեփական պաշտոնապես հայտարարությունից հրաժարվելը տենաս շատ վատ բան ա՞  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ Ռուֆ, էտ մոդը գցի տոռռենտ քաշենք էլի: Մալադեց, հալալա:  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2014), John (13.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (13.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես ֆուտբոլից վաբշե գլուխ չեմ էլ հանում  :Jpit:

----------

insider (13.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> Ես ֆուտբոլից վաբշե գլուխ չեմ էլ հանում


Լավ էլ հանում ես Ռուֆ ջան, համեստություն մի արա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Առաջին տուր
> 
> *Ambrosine*
> 
> 1.Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա 3-0
> 2.Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն 2-2
> 3.Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա 3-1
> 4.Չիլի-Ավստրալիա 2-1
> 
> ...


Մարսելոն հաշվարկներս խառնեց իրար  :Sad:

----------

insider (13.06.2014), John (13.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Մարսելոն հաշվարկներս խառնեց իրար


Իմն էլ չեղած Օսկարը  :Jpit:

----------

insider (13.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես ու Ռուֆուսը եզրափակչի և հաղթողի միևնույն տեսլականը ունենք  :LOL:

----------

John (13.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (13.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էխ, հեդթրիքս չստացվեց  :Sad:

----------

**David** (14.06.2014), insider (14.06.2014)

----------


## John

Առաջին տուրի արդյունքները՝

1.Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա 3:1
2.Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն 1:0
3.Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա 1:5
4.Չիլի-Ավստրալիա 3:1

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը առաջին տուրից հետո՝

1. Ռուֆուս *16 միավոր*
2. Պիրիտ *10 միավոր*
3. Աբելյան *8 միավոր*
4. Insider *5 միավոր*
4. Hixos *5 միավոր*
4. **David** *5 միավոր*
4. Յոհհաննես *5 միավոր*
8. Տրիբուն *4 միավոր*
8. Ambrosine *4 միավոր*
10. Նաիրուհի *3 միավոր*
----------------------
John 5 միավոր

----------

Ambrosine (14.06.2014), insider (14.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (14.06.2014), Տրիբուն (14.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես դեմ եմ եմ Ռուֆի կեսից մտնելուն:

----------

Ambrosine (14.06.2014), Շինարար (14.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (14.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Ես դեմ եմ եմ Ռուֆի կեսից մտնելուն:


Հա՞ որ  :LOL: 




> Ապեր(Ռուֆ), հինգ րոպե ունես .. քո կողմից դիր ստեղ կանխատեսումներդ .. մենք հետո Ջոնին կհամոզենք, որ հաշվի առնի:

----------

Մուշու (16.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա՞ որ


Ապեր, առաջին գրառումս պրովոկացիայա, կարաս ջնջես: 

Ես ի՞նչ իմանայի, որ Ռուֆը կոֆեի բաժակ նայող ա:

----------

Ambrosine (14.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (14.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Ապեր, առաջին գրառումս պրովոկացիայա, կարաս ջնջես: 
> 
> Ես ի՞նչ իմանայի, որ Ռուֆը կոֆեի բաժակ նայող ա:


Պետք չի շտապել Տրիբուն ջան ))) ընթացքում կերևա ով ա «կոֆեի բաժակ նայող», 4 խաղ ա անցել հլը...   :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես դեմ եմ եմ Ռուֆի կեսից մտնելուն:


Կարելի է Ռուֆուսի` սպորտ բաժնից արգելափակումը դիտարկել: Քվեարկություն բացե՞մ` դեմոկրատիա-բան, մենք դեմ չենք վանգաներին, բայց որոշում է ժողովու՞րդը, թե՞ սուլթան սթայլ` մտքովս անցավ, արեցի:

----------

insider (14.06.2014), John (14.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (14.06.2014), Տրիբուն (14.06.2014)

----------


## John

Յոհաննես, insider,  hixos, ձեր տարբերակները դեռ չեք ուղարկել, կամ չի հասել։

----------

insider (14.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Երկրորդ տուր*

*Տրիբուն*

1.Կոլումբիա – Հունաստան 2:0
2.Ուրուգվայ - Կոստա-Ռիկա 3:0
3.Անգլիա – Իտալիա 1:2
4.Կոտ դ՛Իվուար – Ճապոնիա 2:1 

*Աբելյան*

1.Կոլումբիա - Հունաստան 1-1
2.Ուրուգվայ - Կոստա-Ռիկա 4-1
3.Անգլիա - Իտալիա 1-0
4.Կոտ դ՛Իվուար - Ճապոնիա 2-2 

*Ռուֆուս*

1.Կոլումբիա - Հունաստան 1-1
2.Ուրուգվայ - Կոստա-Ռիկա 3-1
3.Անգլիա - Իտալիա 1-2
4.Կոտ դ՛Իվուար - Ճապոնիա 1-2 

* **David***

1.Կոլումբիա - Հունաստան 2-0
2.Ուրուգվայ - Կոստա-Ռիկա 3-0
3.Անգլիա - Իտալիա 0-0
4.Կոտ դ՛Իվուար - Ճապոնիա 1-0 

* Պիրիտ*

1.Կոլումբիա - Հունաստան 0:1
2.Ուրուգվայ - Կոստա-Ռիկա 2:0
3.Անգլիա - Իտալիա 0:1
4.Կոտ դ՛Իվուար - Ճապոնիա 2:0 

*Նաիրուհի*

1.Կոլումբիա - Հունաստան` 3:1
2.Ուրուգվայ - Կոստա-Ռիկա` 2:0
3.Անգլիա - Իտալիա` 2:1
4.Կոտ դ՛Իվուար - Ճապոնիա` 2:1

*Ambrosine*

1.Կոլումբիա - Հունաստան 2-1
2.Ուրուգվայ - Կոստա-Ռիկա 2-0
3.Անգլիա - Իտալիա 0-1
4.Կոտ դ՛Իվուար - Ճապոնիա 2-0 

*John*

1.Կոլումբիա - Հունաստան 1-1
2.Ուրուգվայ - Կոստա-Ռիկա 4-1
3.Անգլիա - Իտալիա 2-0
4.Կոտ դ՛Իվուար - Ճապոնիա 2-1

* insider* 

1.Կոլումբիա - Հունաստան 2-1
2.Ուրուգվայ - Կոստա-Ռիկա 3-1
3.Անգլիա - Իտալիա 1-1
4.Կոտ դ՛Իվուար - Ճապոնիա 2-2

* hixos* 

1.Կոլումբիա 0-0 Հունաստան
2.Ուրուգվայ 4-0 Կոստա-Ռիկա
3.Անգլիա 1-1 Իտալիա
4.Կոտ դ՛Իվուար 2-1 Ճապոնիա

* Յոհաննես* 

1.Կոլումբիա - Հունաստան 2-0
2.Ուրուգվայ - Կոստա-Ռիկա 2-0
3.Անգլիա - Իտալիա 2-1
4.Կոտ դ՛Իվուար - Ճապոնիա 2-1

----------

Ambrosine (14.06.2014), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Տուր 3*

1. Շվեյցարիա - Էկվադոր
2. Ֆրանսիա - Հոնդուրաս
3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա


Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *վաղը, 15.06.2014թ. ժամը 19:00*
Երկրորդ տուրի արդյունքներն ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակը կլինեն վաղը, առավոտյան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուֆ, արի կլինի դու քո կանխատեսումներ սկզբից ինձ ուղարկի, հետո նոր Ջոնին: Թե չէ կբողոքեմ: Վերջին անգամ եմ զգուշացնում: Հաշվի առ, որ Աստղոն իմ կողմից ա:

----------

Ambrosine (14.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, արի կլինի դու քո կանխատեսումներ սկզբից ինձ ուղարկի, հետո նոր Ջոնին: Թե չէ կբողոքեմ: Վերջին անգամ եմ զգուշացնում: Հաշվի առ, որ Աստղոն իմ կողմից ա:


Խնդրեմ, բայց որ Իսպանիան խմբից դուրս չի եկել...  :Cray:

----------


## Sagittarius

Իմ փորձը ցույց ա տվել որ բաժակ նայելուց... էէէ.. կանխատեսումներում հիմնականում գլորերն են հաղթում, օրինակ՝ Ռուֆուսը  :Jpit:  դրա համար, ես՝ փաս

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իմ փորձը ցույց ա տվել որ բաժակ նայելուց... էէէ.. կանխատեսումներում հիմնականում գլորերն են հաղթում, օրինակ՝ Ռուֆուսը  դրա համար, ես՝ փաս


Պահ  :Jpit: :

հ.գ. Ռուֆ, բոլորս քո անունն ենք շոշափում, զգու՞մ ես  :Tongue: :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էնքան նավսեցիք, կոֆեիս բաժակը սկսեց էլ չաշխատել  :Sad:

----------


## **David**

> *Տուր 3*
> 
> 1. Շվեյցարիա - Էկվադոր
> 2. Ֆրանսիա - Հոնդուրաս
> 3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա
> 
> 
> Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *վաղը, 15.06.2014թ. ժամը 19:00*
> Երկրորդ տուրի արդյունքներն ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակը կլինեն վաղը, առավոտյան:


John ջան , բա խիա ախպերս էս տուրում 3 խաղ?

----------


## John

> John ջան , բա խիա ախպերս էս տուրում 3 խաղ?


Խաղերի գրաֆիկի հետ ա կապված Դավիթ ջան, որ մյուս տուրի առաջին խաղն էլ 20:00ին սկսվի, ոչ թե 23:00ին: Ու որ էդ տուրում էլ 4 խաղ լիներ, մյուս տուրի առաջին խաղը 02:00ին կսկսվեր  :Smile:

----------


## **David**

> Խաղերի գրաֆիկի հետ ա կապված Դավիթ ջան, որ մյուս տուրի առաջին խաղն էլ 20:00ին սկսվի, ոչ թե 23:00ին: Ու որ էդ տուրում էլ 4 խաղ լիներ, մյուս տուրի առաջին խաղը 02:00ին կսկսվեր


Բայց ամբողջական Տուրով ուղարկելն ավելի հեշտ չէր , քան օրերով? Վաղը ուղարկելու ենք Տուր 2 մի խաղ ու Տուր 3  խաղ?

----------


## John

> Բայց ամբողջական Տուրով ուղարկելն ավելի հեշտ չէր , քան օրերով? Վաղը ուղարկելու ենք Տուր 2 մի խաղ ու Տուր 3  խաղ?


չհասկացա գրածդ ճիշտն ասած

----------


## insider

Բարի լույս գուշակ ֆուտբոլասերներ

Բա ասում եք ... ո՞նց կարար Ռուֆը Իտալիայի խաղը սխալ գուշակեր: Տրիբուն ջան աչքիս շանտաժն էլ աշխատեց հա՞: :LOL:  Այ հիմա եմ հասկանում, թե ինչի էր մեր Ջոն ախպերը կպած ուզում, որ ՊՄ-ով ուղարկենք կանխատեսումները, այլ ոչ թե տեղադրենք այստեղ: Մարդը մի բան գիտեր, որ ասում էր: :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (15.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աաաաաա, երկու խաղի հաշիվ մխել եմ, մեկին էլ արդյունքն եմ բռնել  :Smile:  Էշ հույները մի գոլ ավել կերան: Ուրուգվայ - Կոստա Ռիկա հաշիվն էլ եմ ճիշտ կանխատեսել,  բայց հակառակը:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (15.06.2014), insider (15.06.2014), John (15.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Երկրորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1.Կոլումբիա - Հունաստան 3-0
2.Ուրուգվայ - Կոստա-Ռիկա 1-3
3.Անգլիա - Իտալիա 1-2
4.Կոտ դ՛Իվուար - Ճապոնիա 2-1



1. Տրիբուն 16 միավոր
2. Յոհաննես 9 միավոր 
2 . Նաիրուհի 9 միավոր
4. Ambrosine 7 միավոր
4. Hixos 7 միավոր
4. Ռուֆուս 7 միավոր
7. Պիրիտ 5 միավոր
7. **David** 5 միավոր
9. Insider 2 միավոր
10. Աբելյան 0 միավոր
----------------------
John 7 միավոր

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը երկրորդ տուրից հետո*

1. Ռուֆուս *23 միավոր*
2. Տրիբուն  *20 միավոր*
3. Պիրիտ *15 միավոր*
4. Յոհաննես *14 միավոր*
5. Hixos *12 միավոր*
5. Նաիրուհի *12 միավոր*
7. Ambrosine *11 միավոր*
8. **David** *10 միավոր*
9. Աբելյան *8 միավոր*
10 . Insider *7 միավոր*
----------------------
John *12 միավոր*

----------

Ambrosine (15.06.2014), insider (15.06.2014), Արէա (15.06.2014), Յոհաննես (15.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Դանդաղ,բայց հաստատուն քայլերով առաջ եմ գնում  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (15.06.2014), insider (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Տրիբուն*

1. Շվեյցարիա – Էկվադոր 2:1
2. Ֆրանսիա – Հոնդուրաս 2:0
3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 3:1 

* Ռուֆուս*

1. Շվեյցարիա - Էկվադոր 2-0
2. Ֆրանսիա - Հոնդուրաս 2-1
3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 3-1 

*Աբելյան*

1. Շվեյցարիա - Էկվադոր 0-2
2. Ֆրանսիա - Հոնդուրաս 4-0
3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 3-1 

* **David***

1. Շվեյցարիա - Էկվադոր 2-1
2. Ֆրանսիա - Հոնդուրաս 3-0
3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 3-1 

* Յոհաննես*

1. Շվեյցարիա - Էկվադոր 1-2
2. Ֆրանսիա - Հոնդուրաս 2-0
3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 3-1

* insider*

1. Շվեյցարիա - Էկվադոր 1-1
2. Ֆրանսիա - Հոնդուրաս 3-0
3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 3-1 

*Նաիրուհի*

1. Շվեյցարիա - Էկվադոր 2:1
2. Ֆրանսիա - Հոնդուրաս 4:0
3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 3:1 

*John*

1. Շվեյցարիա - Էկվադոր 0-1
2. Ֆրանսիա - Հոնդուրաս 3-0
3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 1:0

*hixos*

1. Շվեյցարիա 2-0 Էկվադոր
2. Ֆրանսիա 4-0 Հոնդուրաս
3. Արգենտինա 2-1 Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա

* Ambrosine*
1. Շվեյցարիա - Էկվադոր 2-1
2. Ֆրանսիա - Հոնդուրաս 3-0
3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 5-1

Պիրիտը դեռ չի ուղարկել իր տարբերակը

----------


## John

*Տուր 4*
1. Գերմանիա - Պորտուգալիա
2. Իրան - Նիգերիա
3. Գանա - ԱՄՆ

Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *վաղը, 16.06.2014թ. ժամը 19:00*
Երրորդ տուրի արդյունքներն ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակը կլինեն վաղը, առավոտյան:

----------


## **David**

3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 3-1  >>  Գերակշռումա :Hands Up:

----------


## Յոհաննես

էկվադորը հախիցս եկավ  :Angry2:

----------


## Պիրիտ

էսօր չհասցրեցի ուղարկեմ  :Smile:  նոր ուղարկեցի մյուս 2 խաղերի համար, բայց երևի ուշացել եմ

----------


## John

Ընդունվեց միաձայն) Պիրիտ
1. Շվեյցարիա - Էկվադոր ---
2. Ֆրանսիա - Հոնդուրաս 2-0
3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 2-1

----------

Ambrosine (15.06.2014), insider (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014), Պիրիտ (15.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Էհհ, հազիվ մի հաշիվ պիտի բռներ, էն էլ վերջին րոպեներին շվեցարացիները համը հանին: Աչքիս ես վերջին տեղում էլ մնամ:  :Smile: Ինչ լավ ա, որ բուքմեյքերական ընկերություններից հեռու մարդ եմ, թե չէ կարգին պարտքերի տակ էի հիմա ընկել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էհհ, հազմի մի հաշիվ պիտի բռներ, էն էլ վերջին րոպեներին շվեցարացիները համը հանին: Աչքիս ես վերջին տեղում էլ մնամ: Ինչ լավ ա, որ բուքմեյքերական ընկերություններից հեռու մարդ եմ, թե չէ կարգին պարտքերի տակ էի հիմա ընկել:


insider հոպար, աչքիս էս առաջնությանը ընդհանրապես չի կարելի ոչ-ոքի գուշակել:

----------

Ambrosine (15.06.2014), insider (16.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 3-1  >>  Գերակշռումա


Պրիտոմ, Բոսնիան վերջում ա գոլ խփելու, երբ արդեն 3:0 կլինի հաշիվը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես էս ինչ իմ հատ երկու հատ դուխով աջ ու ձախ խորհուրդներ եմ սկսել տալ  :LOL:  :LOL:  Էս ինչ մի կանխատեսումներ եմ անում .... ես սենց ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբան էլ կդառնամ:

----------

Ambrosine (15.06.2014), insider (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014), Շինարար (16.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (16.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> insider հոպար, աչքիս էս առաջնությանը ընդհանրապես չի կարելի ոչ-ոքի գուշակել:


Հա, իսկականից: Սկզբից գրել էի 2:1՝ հաշվի առնելով շվեցարացիների բավական կայուն խաղը, ֆիֆա-ի վարկանիշը, բայց դե դեռ ոչ ոքի չի եղել,  հրվ.ամերիկան էլ անակնկալներ ա, որ անում ա, ասի լավ ոչ-ոքի կանեն:

----------


## **David**

> Ես էս ինչ իմ հատ երկու հատ դուխով աջ ու ձախ խորհուրդներ եմ սկսել տալ  Էս ինչ մի կանխատեսումներ եմ անում .... ես սենց ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբան էլ կդառնամ:


Դե աղուսյակը գլխավորողներից ես...էս պահին հաղթողի ֆավորիտ, միշտե ֆավորիտներն իրանց տենց են պահում :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ. բայց էսօր իմ օրն էր վերջապես մի բան ճիշտ էր, ես գուշակելուց ընենց հեռու էի, բայց ժող ջան էս առաջնությունը ամենալավ առաջնություններից մեկնա լինելու շատ անկանխատեսելիա,,,4րդ տուրն ավելի բարդա չգիտեմ ինչ ուղարկեմ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես էս ինչ իմ հատ երկու հատ դուխով աջ ու ձախ խորհուրդներ եմ սկսել տալ  Էս ինչ մի կանխատեսումներ եմ անում .... ես սենց ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբան էլ կդառնամ:


Ակումբի Սլավիկին ինչ-որ մեկը պիտի փոխարինի, չէ՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Պիրիտ

Ֆրանսիան մի քիչ շեղ էր, բայց Բոսնիան լրիվ ճիշտ կրակեցի))) հավեսա գուշակելը

----------

John (16.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Գուշակածս արդյունքը թողած՝ Բոսնիայի երրորդ գոլն էի ուզում ու Մունդիալի առաջին ոչ-ոքին։

Հ.Գ. Ներողություն եմ խնդրում Ասմիր Բեգովիչից գուշակածս հաշվի համար։

----------

John (16.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Երրորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1. Շվեյցարիա – Էկվադոր 2-1
2. Ֆրանսիա – Հոնդուրաս 3-0
3. Արգենտինա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 2-1

1.  Ambrosine 16 միավոր
1. **David** 16 միավոր
3. Տրիբուն 11 միավոր
3. Նաիրուհի 11 միավոր
3. Hixos 11 միավոր
6. Insider 9 միավոր
6. Պիրիտ 9 միավոր
8. Ռուֆուս 6 միավոր
9. Յոհաննես 4 միավոր
9. Աբելյան 4 միավոր
----------------------
John 10 միավոր

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը երրորդ տուրից հետո*


1. Տրիբուն *31 միավոր*
2. Ռուֆուս *29 միավոր*
3. Ambrosine *27 միավոր*
4. **David** *26 միավոր*
5. Պիրիտ *24 միավոր*
6. Hixos *23 միավոր*
6. Նաիրուհի *23 միավոր*
8 . Յոհաննես *18 միավոր*
9 . Insider *16 միավոր*
10. Աբելյան *12 միավոր*

----------------------
John *22 միավոր*

----------

insider (16.06.2014), Տրիբուն (16.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Չորրորդ տուր*

*Յոհաննես* 

1. Գերմանիա - Պորտուգալիա 2-0 
2. Իրան - Նիգերիա 1-2
3. Գանա - ԱՄՆ 2-0

*Տրիբուն*

1. Գերմանիա – Պորտուգալիա 3:0
2. Իրան – Նիգերիա 0:2
3. Գանա – ԱՄՆ 2:1

*Ռուֆուս*

1. Գերմանիա - Պորտուգալիա 2-2
2. Իրան - Նիգերիա 1-1
3. Գանա - ԱՄՆ 0-2

***David*** 

1. Գերմանիա - Պորտուգալիա 2-1
2. Իրան - Նիգերիա 0-1
3. Գանա - ԱՄՆ 1-2

*Պիրիտ*

1. Գերմանիա - Պորտուգալիա 1:1
2. Իրան - Նիգերիա 1:2
3. Գանա - ԱՄՆ 2:1

*Նաիրուհի*

1. Գերմանիա - Պորտուգալիա` 1:2
2. Իրան - Նիգերիա` 0:1
3. Գանա - ԱՄՆ` 2:1

*hixos*

1. Գերմանիա 3-1 Պորտուգալիա
2. Իրան 0-2 Նիգերիա
3. Գանա 2-1 ԱՄՆ

*insider* 

1. Գերմանիա - Պորտուգալիա 2-1
2. Իրան - Նիգերիա 1-2
3. Գանա - ԱՄՆ 1-0

*Ambrosine*

1. Գերմանիա - Պորտուգալիա 3-1
2. Իրան - Նիգերիա 0-2
3. Գանա - ԱՄՆ 3-1

*John*

1. Գերմանիա - Պորտուգալիա 4-1
2. Իրան - Նիգերիա 0-1
3. Գանա - ԱՄՆ 1-0

----------


## John

*Տուր 5*

1. Բելգիա - Ալժիր
2. Բրազիլիա - Մեքսիկա
3. Ռուսաստան - Հվ.Կորեա
Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ վաղը, 17.06.2014թ. ժամը 19:00
Չորրորդ տուրի արդյունքներն ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակը կլինեն վաղը, առավոտյան:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Չգիտեի որ Ռոնալդուն խաղալու է,թե չէ ոչ-ոքի կասի  :Think:

----------


## insider

Էս տուրը աչքիս շատ խառն ա: Մասնակիցների պատասխաններից էլ ա երևում: Էս անգամ շատ տարբեր ենք ուղարկել: Օրինակ նախորդ տուրին նույն հաշվից շատերն են կանխատեսել:

----------


## Շինարար

Ժող, ես Պորտուգալիայի կողմից եմ էս խաղում, շատ էլ որ չեք խաղացնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չգիտեի որ Ռոնալդուն խաղալու է,թե չէ ոչ-ոքի կասի


Ինչի կապիկը ի՞նչ կարա անի գերմանացիների դեմ ..

----------


## Mephistopheles

գերմանացիք "կոտորածն մանկաց" են բերում իտալացիքի գլխին…

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ինչի կապիկը ի՞նչ կարա անի գերմանացիների դեմ ..


Կապիկ չէ,նորմալ տղա է  :Beee:  դե հա,մենակով էս մեխանիզմի դեմ ոչ մի բան էլ չի կարա անի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> գերմանացիք "կոտորածն մանկաց" են բերում իտալացիքի գլխին…


Մեֆ, դու չես խաղում  :LOL:  Դու կուրսի չես ...

----------

Ambrosine (16.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչի կապիկը ի՞նչ կարա անի գերմանացիների դեմ ..


Բայց դու հաստատ մութ ուժերի հետ կապ ունես, էս ինչ կանխագուշակել ես կանխագուշակում: Հլա խաղի կեսն ա անցել, արդեն սաղ կատարվեց:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կապիկ չէ,նորմալ տղա է  դե հա,մենակով էս մեխանիզմի դեմ ոչ մի բան էլ չի կարա անի


Կապիկ, թիթիզ, մոդել, մանեկեն  :LOL:  

Լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց մեկա կապիկ ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու չես խաղում  Դու կուրսի չես ...


խի՞… ի՞նչ եմ արել… նոր մեսսեջ եկավ… գերմանիա-իտալիա առաջին խաղակես 3-0… աթոռից ընկա…

----------

insider (16.06.2014), Տրիբուն (16.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց դու հաստատ մութ ուժերի հետ կապ ունես, էս ինչ կանխագուշակել ես կանխագուշակում: Հլա խաղի կեսն ա անցել, արդեն սաղ կատարվեց:


Սպասի, ապեր, աչքիս գերմանացիք կոտորածն անգութն են անելու:  :LOL:  Մի երկու գոլ էլ ա լինելու էս խաղում:

----------

insider (16.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> խի՞… ի՞նչ եմ արել… նոր մեսսեջ եկավ… գերմանիա-իտալիա առաջին խաղակես 3-0… աթոռից ընկա…


Մեֆ, դու գնա բեյսբոլ նայի էլի  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (16.06.2014), insider (16.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու գնա բեյսբոլ նայի էլի


ապեր, չեմ հասկանում… դեբիլ խաղ ա…

----------


## Շինարար

> Կապիկ, թիթիզ, մոդել, մանեկեն  
> 
> Լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց մեկա կապիկ ա:


Ֆիքստուլ ա մի քիչ, այսինքն մի քիչ չէ, մի քիչ շատ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ող, կարող ա՞ գերմանացիք բասկետբոլ են խաղում… իտալացիք էլ գլխի չեն…

----------


## insider

> ող, կարող ա՞ գերմանացիք բասկետբոլ են խաղում… իտալացիք էլ գլխի չեն…


Դե իտալացիք ուր, բաստկեբոլն ուր, Մեֆ ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե իտալացիք ուր, բաստկեբոլն ուր, Մեֆ ջան


այո… "ստորացումն մանկաց"… մաֆիան արդեն զենքերը մաքրում, յուղում ա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ֆիքստուլ ա մի քիչ, այսինքն մի քիչ չէ, մի քիչ շատ:


Խաղի ժամանակ, որ դադար ա լինում, ֆուտբոլիստները վազում են ջուր խմելու, Ռոնալդուն էտ ջրով պրիչոսկեն ա դզում:  :LOL:

----------

insider (16.06.2014), Շինարար (16.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (16.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Խաղի ժամանակ, որ դադար ա լինում, ֆուտբոլիստները վազում են ջուր խմելու, Ռոնալդուն էտ ջրով պրիչոսկեն ա դզում:


Մի խոսքով, ես Պորտուգալիայի կողմից էի, բայց դե կրվեցին, ջհանդամին չկրվեն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

պորտուգալացիներին էլ են դոմփում… Ռոնալդոն թող մազերը դզի…

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նիչյա էի նշել, բայց շատ լավ եղավ, սրտովս է  :Smile:

----------


## Պիրիտ

Պորտուգալիսա  :This:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մնաց ԱՄՆ-ն էլ հաղթի Գանային ու ես Տրիբունից կանցնեմ  :Jpit:  Էս տարին աֆրիկացիների համար խերով չէ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մնաց ԱՄՆ-ն էլ հաղթի Գանային ու ես Տրիբունից կանցնեմ  Էս տարին աֆրիկացիների համար խերով չէ


տո աֆրիկացիքի համար ո՞ր տարին ա խերով… մի տարի երաշտ, մի տարի պատերազմ, մի տարի հեղեղ, քյասիբություն…

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Գոլ 32-րդ վայրկյանին  :Jpit:  

Ու՜խ  :Jpit:

----------

**David** (17.06.2014)

----------


## **David**

> Գոլ 32-րդ վայրկյանին  
> 
> Ու՜խ


Ամերիկացիները պադվադիտ չարեցին,,,,իմ համար ամենալարված խաղն էր,, Մալադեց ԱՄՆ ,,ում համար ցանկալի 3 միավոր, ում համար 7 :Hands Up:

----------

Ռուֆուս (17.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Չորրորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1. Գերմանիա - Պորտուգալիա 4-0
2. Իրան - Նիգերիա 0-0
3. Գանա - ԱՄՆ 1-2

1. **David** 9 միավոր
2. Ռուֆուս 5 միավոր
3. Տրիբուն 2 միավոր
3. Ambrosine 2 միավոր
3. Hixos 2 միավոր
3. Insider 2 միավոր
3. Յոհաննես 2 միավոր
8. Նաիրուհի 0 միավոր
8. Պիրիտ 0 միավոր
8. Աբելյան -
----------------------
John 2 միավոր


Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը չորրորդ տուրից հետո

1. **David** 35 միավոր
2. Ռուֆուս 34 միավոր
3. Տրիբուն 33 միավոր
4. Ambrosine 29 միավոր
5. Hixos 25 միավոր
6. Պիրիտ 24 միավոր
7. Նաիրուհի 23 միավոր
8 . Յոհաննես 20 միավոր
9 . Insider 18 միավոր
10. Աբելյան 12 միավոր
----------------------
John 24 միավոր

Պայքարը թեժանում է  :Ok:

----------

**David** (17.06.2014), Ambrosine (17.06.2014), insider (17.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (17.06.2014), Տրիբուն (17.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գանաս պարտվեց: Չեմ ներում  :Sad:  

Հիմա պիտի համ Գերմանիային հաղթեն համ Պորտուգալիային, որ անցնեն: Ստեղ միավորներ կկորցնեմ, բայց միևնույնն ա, մյուս տուրերում Գանայի հաղթանակ եմ էլի կանխատեսելու: 

Gana an, pral fuck yo tout !!!

----------

insider (18.06.2014), Յոհաննես (17.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Արագ և հաստատուն քայլերով նահանջում եմ  :Cray: 
Գանայի պարտությունը ինձ համար ավելի զարմանալի էր,քան Իսպանիայի պարտությունը  :Think:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Հինգերորդ տուր*

*Insider*

1. Բելգիա - Ալժիր 2-1
2. Բրազիլիա - Մեքսիկա 3-2
3. Ռուսաստան - Հվ.Կորեա 1-0 

*Պիրիտ*
1. Բելգիա - Ալժիր 3-0
2. Բրազիլիա - Մեքսիկա 1-1
3. Ռուսաստան - Հվ.Կորեա 1-1

*Hixos*

1. Բելգիա 3-0 Ալժիր
2. Բրազիլիա 3-0 Մեքսիկա
3. Ռուսաստան 1-0 Հվ.Կորեա 

***David***

1. Բելգիա - Ալժիր 3-1
2. Բրազիլիա - Մեքսիկա 2-0
3. Ռուսաստան - Հվ.Կորեա 1-0 

*Աբելյան*

1. Բելգիա - Ալժիր 2-0
2. Բրազիլիա - Մեքսիկա 1-0
3. Ռուսաստան - Հվ.Կորեա 3-1

*Նաիրուհի*

1. Բելգիա - Ալժիր 2:0
2. Բրազիլիա - Մեքսիկա 3:1
3. Ռուսաստան - Հվ.Կորեա 2:1 

*Ռուֆուս*

1. Բելգիա - Ալժիր 4-0
2. Բրազիլիա - Մեքսիկա 2-1
3. Ռուսաստան - Հվ.Կորեա 3-1 

*Տրիբուն*

1. Բելգիա – Ալժիր 2:0
2. Բրազիլիա – Մեքսիկա 2:1
3. Ռուսաստան - Հվ.Կորեա 1:1

*Ambrosine*

1. Բելգիա - Ալժիր 2-2
2. Բրազիլիա - Մեքսիկա 3-2 
3. Ռուսաստան - Հվ.Կորեա 1-0

*John*

1. Բելգիա - Ալժիր 2-1
2. Բրազիլիա - Մեքսիկա 4-2 
3. Ռուսաստան - Հվ.Կորեա 2-1

* Tiger29*

1. Բելգիա - Ալժիր 2:0
2. Բրազիլիա - Մեքսիկա 2:1
3. Ռուսաստան - Հվ.Կորեա 1:0

*Յոհաննես*

1.Բելգիա-Ալժիր 2-0 
2.Բրազիլիա - Մեքսիկա 3-0
3.Ռուսաստան - Հվ.Կորեա 2-1

----------


## **David**

էս Բելգիա - Ալժիր իմ համար ամենավատ խաղնա , աշխարհի առաջնության շունչ չկա,,հավայի ֆուտբոլա,,, Ոնց չեմ սիրում Ալժիրի պես հավաքականներին, որ իրանց կիսադաշտում լռված, նվազագույն հաշվի վրա խաղացող, պաշտպանության վրա հույսները դրած ապրում են, թիմեր կան թեկուզ կրվում, բայց հանդիսատեսի համար են խաղում,,անհետաքրքիրա,,, Էն Բելգիանե ինչ Բելգիա Բելգիա, հավայի թիմա հիշեցնում, էնքան դանդաղ ու իմիջայլոցա խաղում :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ինձ էլ խաղը դուր չի գալիս: Միապաղաղ ա: Սպասում եմ, որ բելգիացիները կակտիվացնեն խաղը երկրորդ խաղակեսում:

----------


## John

*Տուր 6*

1. Ավստրալիա - Հոլանդիա
2. Իսպանիա - Չիլի
3. Կամերուն - Խորվաթիա

Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ վաղը, 18.06.2014թ. ժամը 19:00
Հինգերորդ տուրի արդյունքներն ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակը կլինեն վաղը, առավոտյան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գանաս պարտվեց: Չեմ ներում  
> 
> Հիմա պիտի համ Գերմանիային հաղթեն համ Պորտուգալիային, որ անցնեն: Ստեղ միավորներ կկորցնեմ, բայց միևնույնն ա, մյուս տուրերում Գանայի հաղթանակ եմ էլի կանխատեսելու: 
> 
> Gana an, pral *fuck* yo tout !!!


fuck-ը հասկացանք, բա մնացածն ինչ էր…

----------


## Alphaone

Ժող, ես Գանայի կողմից էի, քանի որ Մակի մոդելավորման ժամանակ ուսանող տարիներիս ինձ վիճակահանությամբ գանան էր ընկել, էդ երկրի պատմությունն ու մշակույթը լիքը ուսումնասիրել էի... Բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ տարամաբանությամբ են մյուսները Գանայի կողմից  :Smile:  

Ես որոշել եմ, որ ամենաանհավանականն ԱՄՆ հաղթանակն է, դրա համար իրենց կողմից եմ  :Smile:

----------


## insider

> Ժող, ես Գանայի կողմից էի, քանի որ Մակի մոդելավորման ժամանակ ուսանող տարիներիս ինձ վիճակահանությամբ գանան էր ընկել, էդ երկրի պատմությունն ու մշակույթը լիքը ուսումնասիրել էի... Բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ տարամաբանությամբ են մյուսները Գանայի կողմից


 Սաղ Տրիբունն ա «մեղավոր»։ Չեմպիոնի հավակնորդ ա, մենք էլ երևի ենթագիտակցորեն շախեցինք  :Smile:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ժող, ես Գանայի կողմից էի, քանի որ Մակի մոդելավորման ժամանակ ուսանող տարիներիս ինձ վիճակահանությամբ գանան էր ընկել, էդ երկրի պատմությունն ու մշակույթը լիքը ուսումնասիրել էի... Բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ տարամաբանությամբ են մյուսները Գանայի կողմից  
> 
> Ես որոշել եմ, որ ամենաանհավանականն ԱՄՆ հաղթանակն է, դրա համար իրենց կողմից եմ


2006-ին երբ առաջին անգամ էին մասնակցում ԱԱ-ը շատ լավ տպավորություն թողեցին,Չեխերը էդ ժամանակ ահագին ուժեղ կազմ ունեին,բայց խմբից դուրս չեկան:Դե իսկ 2010-ին մենակ Սուարեսի չեղած ձեռքը փրկեց Իսպանացիներին,թե չէ տղեքը չեմպիոն էին դառնալու  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

John, վոբշմ թքած տվածդ միավորների վրա, ուզում եմ Կորեան հաղթի  :Jpit:

----------

insider (18.06.2014), Տրիբուն (18.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> fuck-ը հասկացանք, բա մնացածն ինչ էր…


Չեմ ասի, ամոթ ա ...  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> John, վոբշմ թքած տվածդ միավորների վրա, ուզում եմ Կորեան հաղթի


Samsung-ը Электроника 5-ի դեմ  :LOL:  Կորեոսները պիտի խոշոր հաշվով հաղթեն:

----------

Ռուֆուս (18.06.2014)

----------


## John

> John, վոբշմ թքած տվածդ միավորների վրա, ուզում եմ Կորեան հաղթի


զգույշ կթքես, փայտիկին չկպնի  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> զգույշ կթքես, փայտիկին չկպնի


Էս առաջնությունից առաջ փայտիկնե՞ր են բաժանել  :LOL:  Բա իմն ու՞ր ա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Samsung-ը Электроника 5-ի դեմ  Կորեոսները պիտի խոշոր հաշվով հաղթեն:


Երանի չէր... Ես մեկ էլ նախորդ Եվրոպայի առաջնությանն էի ուրախացել, երբ հույները ռուսներին չթողեցին խմբից դուրս գալ: Երանի էս տարի էլ նույնը կորեացիներն անեն:

----------

**David** (18.06.2014)

----------


## **David**

Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի 12 հոգով գուշակություններ ենք անում, իսկ մարդ կա որ առաջնությանը չի հետևում, խաղերը չի նայում, ուղղակի զուտ գուշակություններա անում?: 

Ֆուտբոլ նայողները կհասկանան,,,ենքան դաժանա որ մի ուրիշ բան ես զգում խաղից առաջ , գուշակում ես ոջ-ոքի, կամ ուզացդ թիմի պարտությունը, կամ էլ նվազագույն հաշիվ, բայց խաղը նայելուց հա գոլ ես ուզում տենաս կամ ուրիշ թիմ ես երկրպագում,, : Կամ խոսքի ուրիշ իրավիճակ ստեղի հետ կապված ,3-1 հաշիվն ես դրել ու ուզածդ թիմը 3-0 հաղթումա, հիմա հակառակ թիմին ես երկրպագում , որ մի հատ գոլ խփեն :LOL: 

Ռուսաստան - Հվ. Կորեա խաղի հետ կապվածել, և միավորի համար կուզեի Ռուսաստանը գոլ խփեր, բայց հանուն արդարության Հվ. Կորեն արժի որ թռցնի ռուսներին:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Պուծին խ*յլո, լալալալալալա՜  :Dance:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.06.2014)

----------


## Պիրիտ

էսօր լավոտ գուշակեցի))

----------

insider (18.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հասկացել եմ՝ գուշակելն էլ է խաղադրույքի նման։ Պետք է գուշակել համակրելի թիմի մրցակցի հաղթանակը, որ ցանկացած ելքի դեպքում մի ուրախանալու բան լինի գոնե։

Մինչև հիմա գրեթե բոլոր դեպքերում ուրախացել եմ, որ սխալ եմ գուշակել  :Jpit:  Պորտուգալիայի պարտությունը չհաշված։

----------


## John

*Հինգերորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1. Բելգիա - Ալժիր 2-1
2. Բրազիլիա - Մեքսիկա 0-0
3. Ռուսաստան - Հվ.Կորեա 1-1

1. Պիրիտ 12 միավոր
2. Տրիբուն 9 միավոր
3. Insider 7 միավոր
4. **David** 2 միավոր
4. Hixos 2 միավոր
4. Ռուֆուս 2 միավոր
4. Յոհաննես 2 միավոր
4. Նաիրուհի 2 միավոր
4. Tiger29 2 միավոր
4. Աբելյան 2 միավոր
11. Ambrosine 0 միավոր
----------------------
John 7 միավոր

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը հինգերորդ տուրից հետո*

1. Տրիբուն 42 միավոր 
2. **David** 37 միավոր
3. Ռուֆուս 36 միավոր
3. Պիրիտ 36 միավոր
5. Ambrosine 29 միավոր
6. Hixos 27 միավոր
7. Նաիրուհի 25 միավոր
7 . Insider 25 միավոր
9 . Յոհաննես 22 միավոր
10. Աբելյան 14 միավոր
11. Tiger29 2 միավոր
----------------------
John 31 միավոր

----------

insider (18.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.06.2014), Տրիբուն (18.06.2014)

----------


## Guest

Հիմա ես չեմ կարող միանալ մրցույթին, խոստանում եմ միավորներով բոլորից անցնել և հաղթել  :Smile:  չեմ խոստանում խոստումս պահել  :LOL:

----------


## John

> Հիմա ես չեմ կարող միանալ մրցույթին, խոստանում եմ միավորներով բոլորից անցնել և հաղթել  չեմ խոստանում խոստումս պահել


Կարող ես միանալ  :Wink:

----------


## insider

Իսպանիա Չիլին լրիվ տուպիկ ա: Մինչև հիմա ամենաանկանխատեսելին իմ համար: Կամերուն Խորվաթիան էլ պակասը չի:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հո՜ս, կանխատեսումներն ու՞ր են:

----------


## insider

> Հո՜ս, կանխատեսումներն ու՞ր են:


Տեսնենք, տեսնենք, թե ով ոնց ա էս դժվար խաղերի տակից դուրս եկել: Ես, որ լրիվ խրվել եմ էս կանխատեսումների մեջ: :LOL:  Ամեն խաղից հետո բացում նայում եմ, ով ինչ էր գրել… Ըհն Ռուֆը սենց, Տիրբունը սենց ... Պիրիտինը կպավ ... Լրիվ տարել ա ինձ:

----------


## John

*Տուր 6*

* Ռուֆուս*

1. Ավստրալիա - Հոլանդիա 1-4
2. Իսպանիա - Չիլի 1-0
3. Կամերուն - Խորվաթիա 0-1 

*Տրիբուն*

1. Ավստրալիա - Հոլանդիա 0:3
2. Իսպանիա - Չիլի 2:0
3. Կամերուն - Խորվաթիա 1:2 

* **David***

1. Ավստրալիա - Հոլանդիա 0 - 3
2. Իսպանիա - Չիլի 1-0
3. Կամերուն - Խորվաթիա 1-2 

* Tiger29*

1. Ավստրալիա - Հոլանդիա 2:2
2. Իսպանիա - Չիլի 2:1
3. Կամերուն - Խորվաթիա 1:4 

* Աբելյան*

1. Ավստրալիա - Հոլանդիա 1-2
2. Իսպանիա - Չիլի 2-0
3. Կամերուն - Խորվաթիա 2-2 

*Յոհաննես*

1. Ավստրալիա - Հոլանդիա 0-3
2. Իսպանիա - Չիլի 2-0
3. Կամերուն - Խորվաթիա 0-2

*John*

1. Ավստրալիա - Հոլանդիա 1-2
2. Իսպանիա - Չիլի 1-0
3. Կամերուն - Խորվաթիա 0-3


*Ambrosine*

1. Ավստրալիա - Նիդերլանդներ 1-4 
2. Իսպանիա - Չիլի 3-0 
3. Կամերուն - Խորվաթիա 1-1

Պիրիտ
1. Ավստրալիա - Հոլանդիա 1:2
2. Իսպանիա - Չիլի 2:1
3. Կամերուն - Խորվաթիա 0:2

Նաիրուհի
1. Ավստրալիա - Հոլանդիա 0:4
2. Իսպանիա - Չիլի` 3:1
3. Կամերուն - Խորվաթիա` 1:2

----------


## insider

Ջոն ջան, բա իմը ու՞ր ա:

----------


## John

insider

1. Ավստրալիա - Հոլանդիա 0-3
2. Իսպանիա - Չիլի 2-1
3. Կամերուն - Խորվաթիա 0-1

hixos

1. Ավստրալիա 0-3 Հոլանդիա
2. Իսպանիա 1-1 Չիլի
3. Կամերուն 1-2 Խորվաթիա

----------

insider (18.06.2014)

----------


## John

կներեք ուշացման համար,  հեռախոսով եմ

----------

insider (18.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Եկել եմ ներողություն խնդրեմ Ավստրալիայից ու հույս հայտնեմ, որ կհաղթեն կամ գոնե չեն պարտվի  :Jpit:

----------

John (18.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Եկել եմ ներողություն խնդրեմ Ավստրալիայից ու հույս հայտնեմ, որ կհաղթեն կամ գոնե չեն պարտվի


ահավոր զարմացել էի, որ հիմնականում խոշոր հաշիվ էիք գուշակել...  Ավստրալիան հո Իսպանիա չի)))

----------

Տրիբուն (18.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> ահավոր զարմացել էի, որ հիմնականում խոշոր հաշիվ էիք գուշակել...  Ավստրալիան հո Իսպանիա չի)))


Դե մտածում էի՝ Հոլանդիան Չիլի կլինի ։Ճ

----------


## **David**

Անկախ գուշակությունից ես Ավստրալիա եմ երկրպագում,,,

----------


## John

Տուր յոթերորդ 

1.Կոլումբիա - Կոտ դ՛ Իվուար 
2. Ուրուգվայ - Անգլիա 
3.Ճապոնիա - Հունաստան 

Վերջնաժամկետը վաղը ժամը 19:00

----------


## insider

Դու չես խփում, քեզ են խփում։ Եվս մեկ անգամ համոզվեցի այս խոսքերի ճշմարտացիության մեջ։ Մեկա լավն էին դեղինները … սկսում եմ ավելի հավատալ Իսպանիայի պարտության պատահականությանը, քան հոլանդների հաղթանակի օրինաչափությանը։

----------

Ambrosine (18.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ ինձ Հոլանդի խաղը դուր եկավ ...

----------


## John

*Վեցերորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1. Ավստրալիա - Հոլանդիա 2-3
2. Իսպանիա - Չիլի 0-2
3. Կամերուն - Խորվաթիա 0-4

1. Պիրիտ 5 միավոր
2. Տրիբուն 4 միավոր
2. Insider 4 միավոր
2. **David** 4 միավոր
2. Hixos 4 միավոր
2. Ռուֆուս 4 միավոր
2. Յոհաննես 4 միավոր
2. Նաիրուհի 4 միավոր
9. Աբելյան 3 միավոր
10. Tiger29 2 միավոր
10. Ambrosine 2 միավոր
----------------------
John 5 միավոր

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը վեցերորդ տուրից հետո*


1. Տրիբուն *46 միավոր* 
2. **David** *41 միավոր*
2. Պիրիտ *41 միավո*ր
4. Ռուֆուս *40 միավոր*
5. Ambrosine *31 միավոր*
5. Hixos *31 միավոր*
7. Նաիրուհի *29 միավոր*
7 . Insider *29 միավոր*
9 . Յոհաննես *26 միավոր*
10. Աբելյան *17 միավոր*
11. Tiger29 *4 միավոր*
----------------------
John *36 միավոր*

----------

insider (19.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (19.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.06.2014), Տրիբուն (19.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Տուր յոթերորդ*

*Ambrosine*

1. Կոլումբիա - Կոտ դ'Իվուար 2-1 
2. Ուրուգվայ - Անգլիա 2-2
3. Ճապոնիա - Հունաստան 1-0

*Ռուֆուս*

1.Կոլումբիա - Կոտ դ՛ Իվուար 2-0
2. Ուրուգվայ - Անգլիա 1-1
3.Ճապոնիա - Հունաստան 1-2 

*Աբելյան*

1.Կոլումբիա - Կոտ դ՛ Իվուար 1-1
2. Ուրուգվայ - Անգլիա 0-1
3.Ճապոնիա - Հունաստան 1-2 

*Յոհաննես*

1.Կոլումբիա - Կոտ դ՛ Իվուար 1-2
2. Ուրուգվայ - Անգլիա 1-2
3.Ճապոնիա - Հունաստան 2-1 

*Տրիբուն*

1.Կոլումբիա - Կոտ դ՛ Իվուար 2:2
2. Ուրուգվայ - Անգլիա 1:2
3.Ճապոնիա - Հունաստան 1:1 

***David***

1.Կոլումբիա - Կոտ դ՛ Իվուար 3-1
2. Ուրուգվայ - Անգլիա 1-2
3.Ճապոնիա - Հունաստան 1-1 

*Նաիրուհի*

1.Կոլումբիա - Կոտ դ՛ Իվուար՝ 3:1
2. Ուրուգվայ - Անգլիա` 2:1
3.Ճապոնիա - Հունաստան` 2:2 

*Պիրիտ*

1.Կոլումբիա - Կոտ դ՛ Իվուար 2:1
2.Ուրուգվայ - Անգլիա 0:1
3.Ճապոնիա - Հունաստան 2:0 

*Hixos*

1.Կոլումբիա 2-0 Կոտ դ՛ Իվուար
2. Ուրուգվայ 1-2 Անգլիա
3.Ճապոնիա 1-1 Հունաստան 

*Insider*

1.Կոլումբիա - Կոտ դ՛ Իվուար 3-2
2. Ուրուգվայ - Անգլիա 1-2
3.Ճապոնիա - Հունաստան 1-1

*John*

1.Կոլումբիա - Կոտ դ՛ Իվուար 2-2
2. Ուրուգվայ - Անգլիա 2-1
3.Ճապոնիա - Հունաստան 2-2

----------


## insider

Կոլումբիա - Կոտ դ՛ Իվուար խաղը սկզբից գրեցի 2-1, հետո չգիտես ինչի մտքափոխվեցի՝ 3-2: Երևի ավելի շատ նրա համար, որ Անգլիայի խաղն էլ էի նույն հաշիվը գրել: Հիմար տրամաբանություն:

----------

Նաիրուհի (19.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Տուր ութերորդ*

1. Իտալիա - Կոստա-Ռիկա
2. Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա
3. Հոնդուրաս - Էկվադոր

Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *20.06.2014թ. ժամը 19:00*

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աչքիս էս տուրում 0 միավոր եմ հավաքում, բայց մեկա Ուրուգվայի համար ուրախ եմ: Մի լուզեռի էլ են տուն ուղարկում: Անգլիա, դավայ դասվիդանայա, եթե Մերվինը, Հարի Փոթերը ու Հենդելֆը չխառնվեն գործին ու ինչ-ր հրաշք տեղի չունենա:

----------

insider (20.06.2014)

----------


## **David**

Էլ հրաշք չի լինի, համաձայն չեմ, Անգլիան Իպանիայի պես չխաղաց արժանի չէր պարտվելու: Գոնե Անգլիան անցներ Իտալիայի փոխարեն,, Կոստա Ռիկա եմ երկրպագելու ,,ես խմբից թող դուրս գա,,,, գուշակել էլ չի լինում

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Աչքիս էս տուրում 0 միավոր եմ հավաքում, բայց մեկա Ուրուգվայի համար ուրախ եմ: Մի լուզեռի էլ են տուն ուղարկում: Անգլիա, դավայ դասվիդանայա, եթե Մերվինը, Հարի Փոթերը ու *Հենդելֆը* չխառնվեն գործին ու ինչ-ր հրաշք տեղի չունենա:


+1, մենակ թե *Գ*ենդալֆ, ձյաձ  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (20.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> +1, մենակ թե *Գ*ենդալֆ, ձյաձ


Բա էտ դեպքում Գարին ինչի՞ ա Հարի  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

insider (20.06.2014), Շինարար (20.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կոլումբիա - Կոտ դ՛ Իվուար խաղը սկզբից գրեցի 2-1, հետո չգիտես ինչի մտքափոխվեցի՝ 3-2: Երևի ավելի շատ նրա համար, որ Անգլիայի խաղն էլ էի նույն հաշիվը գրել: Հիմար տրամաբանություն:


Շատ մի մտածի, insider ջան: Թե մտքիդ կա, փոխեմ գրածդ հաշիվը, John-ը շատ չի հիշի` ինչ ես ուղարկել իրեն: Թե ուզես, առաջատարներին գահընկեց անենք, դու միավորներով բոլորից առաջ անցնես: Վերաբերմունքի հարց ա  :Jpit: :

----------

insider (20.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բա էտ դեպքում Գարին ինչի՞ ա Հարի


Մեկդ վարկանշեք էլի Տրիբունին, ուղեղս կառոտկա է տվել, չգիտեմ ինչ պատասխանեմ  :Jpit:

----------

insider (20.06.2014), Տրիբուն (20.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> Մեկդ վարկանշեք էլի Տրիբունին, ուղեղս կառոտկա է տվել, չգիտեմ ինչ պատասխանեմ


Աաա, մթոմ գնացել էի քնելու ... Տվեցի, բայց մի հատը հաստատ քիչ ա  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (20.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> Շատ մի մտածի, insider ջան: Թե մտքիդ կա, փոխեմ գրածդ հաշիվը, John-ը շատ չի հիշի` ինչ ես ուղարկել իրեն: Թե ուզես, առաջատարներին գահընկեց անենք, դու միավորներով բոլորից առաջ անցնես: Վերաբերմունքի հարց ա :


Իյաա, ընտեց ձև էլ կա Ambrosine ջան... Կանխատեսումների մրցույթում, որ սարքես, հաղթեմ, Գառնին ու Գեղարդը կփակեմ ու բազմադարյա տաճարի սյուների հովի տակ խուլիգանի նման մի լավ քեֆ կանենք, խորովածով, բանով, շիշը խփենք ծառին … :Smile:

----------

Tiger29 (20.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.06.2014), Շինարար (20.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.06.2014), Տրիբուն (20.06.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բա էտ դեպքում Գարին ինչի՞ ա Հարի


Հարրի պատամուշտը Harry, ա Գենդալֆ պատամուշտը Gandalf  :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## John

*Յոթերորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1. Կոլումբիա - Կոտ դ'Իվուար 2-1 
2. Ուրուգվայ - Անգլիա 2-1
3. Ճապոնիա - Հունաստան 0-0

1. Նաիրուհի 12 միավոր
2. Պիրիտ 7 միավոր
2. Ambrosine 7 միավոր
4. Insider 6 միավոր
5. **David** 5 միավոր
5. Hixos 5 միավոր
7. Տրիբուն 3 միավոր
8 Ռուֆուս 2 միավոր
9. Յոհաննես 0 միավոր
9. Աբելյան 0 միավոր
9. Tiger29    -

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը յոթերորդ տուրից հետո*


1. Պիրիտ *48 միավոր*
2. **David** *46 միավոր*
3. Տրիբուն *43 միավոր*
4. Ռուֆուս *42 միավոր*
5. Նաիրուհի *41 միավոր*
6. Ambrosine *38 միավոր*
7. Hixos *36 միավոր*
8 . Insider *35 միավոր*
9 . Յոհաննես *26 միավոր*
10. Աբելյան *17 միավոր*
11. Tiger29 *4 միավոր*
----------------------
John *46 միավոր*

----------

insider (20.06.2014), Արէա (20.06.2014), Յոհաննես (20.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.06.2014), Տրիբուն (20.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

26-ի վրա դոփում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> 26-ի վրա դոփում եմ


հա ե՞ս ինչ ասեմ... ինչքան էլ հավաքեմ վերջին տեղում եմ  :LOL:

----------

insider (20.06.2014), Յոհաննես (20.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.06.2014), Տրիբուն (20.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա, էս ինչ մի հատ հետ ընգանք, արա ... էշ-էշ-էշ, ո՞վ ա լուզեռների վրա ստավկա անում: Սենց եմ անում, որ մեկս երկուս չի դառնում էլի:

----------


## John

*Տուր ութերորդ*

*Նաիրուհի*

1. Իտալիա - Կոստա-Ռիկա 2-1
2. Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 1-1
3. Հոնդուրաս - Էկվադոր 0-1

* Ambrosine*

1. Իտալիա - Կոստա Ռիկա 3-1 
2. Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 1-2 
3. Հոնդուրաս - Էկվադոր 1-0

*Յոհաննես*

1. Իտալիա - Կոստա-Ռիկա 2-0
2. Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 0-2
3. Հոնդուրաս - Էկվադոր 0-2 

*Տրիբուն*

1. Իտալիա - Կոստա-Ռիկա 2:0
2. Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 1:2
3. Հոնդուրաս - Էկվադոր 0:1 

*Ռուֆուս*

1. Իտալիա - Կոստա-Ռիկա 3-1
2. Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 1-1
3. Հոնդուրաս - Էկվադոր 0-1 

*Hixos*

1. Իտալիա 2-0 Կոստա-Ռիկա
2. Շվեյցարիա 1-2 Ֆրանսիա
3. Հոնդուրաս 0-2 Էկվադոր 

*Աբելյան*

1. Իտալիա - Կոստա-Ռիկա 2-0
2. Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 1-1
3. Հոնդուրաս - Էկվադոր 0-1 

* **David***

1. Իտալիա - Կոստա-Ռիկա 1-0
2. Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 1-2
3. Հոնդուրաս - Էկվադոր 0-2

*John*

1. Իտալիա - Կոստա-Ռիկա 2-0
2. Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 0-1
3. Հոնդուրաս - Էկվադոր 0-0

*Insider*

1. Իտալիա - Կոստա-Ռիկա 2-1
2. Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 0-1
3. Հոնդուրաս - Էկվադոր 1-1 

*Պիրիտ,  Tiger29* եթե ուշացումով մասնակցելու ցանկություն ունենաք, միանգամից թեմայում տեղադրեք ձեր տարբերակները, բացի արդեն սկսված խաղերից, մնացածը կհաշվվեն

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կոստա-Ռիկան նենց արեց, որ եթե Գենդելֆի պապն էլ գա, մեկ ա Անգլիան տուն ա գնում:  :LOL: 

Բայց վերջին տուրում Ուրուգվայ-Իտալիա ինչ խաղ կլինի, ի՜նչ խաղ կլինի: Սպանելու են իրար:

----------

Յոհաննես (20.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Օֆ-օֆ, Իտալիայի պես պոպոք թմին էլ ջարդեցին:  :Sad:

----------

insider (21.06.2014), Աթեիստ (20.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օֆ-օֆ, Իտալիայի պես պոպոք թմին էլ ջարդեցին:


Սենց որ գնա, կարող ա վերջում ասենք Էկվադոր-Իրան ֆինալ լինի  :LOL:

----------

insider (21.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *Տուր ութերորդ*
> 
> *Նաիրուհի*
> 
> *1. Իտալիա - Կոստա-Ռիկա 2-1*
> 2. Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 1-1
> 3. Հոնդուրաս - Էկվադոր 0-1


Վախ, ես ո՜նց եմ սիրում, որ սենց սխալվում եմ։ Լատինական Ամերիկայի առաջնությունում մնաց Գերմանիայի ջարդն էլ տան, մնացածը կուտվեն  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Վախ, ես ո՜նց եմ սիրում, որ սենց սխալվում եմ։ Լատինական Ամերիկայի առաջնությունում մնաց Գերմանիայի ջարդն էլ տան, մնացածը կուտվեն


էսքան ժամանակ Գերմանիայի ջարդը մենակ Ստալինն է տվել  :Jpit:

----------

insider (21.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.06.2014), Տրիբուն (20.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վախ, ես ո՜նց եմ սիրում, որ սենց սխալվում եմ։ Լատինական Ամերիկայի առաջնությունում մնաց Գերմանիայի ջարդն էլ տան, մնացածը կուտվեն


Որոշել են մեր պատկերացումները ֆուտբոլի վերաբերյալ զաչումարիտ անեն: Կորեա չեմպիոն ...

----------

Աթեիստ (20.06.2014)

----------


## Պիրիտ

1. Իտալիա - Կոստա-Ռիկա ___
2. Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 1:3
3. Հոնդուրաս - Էկվադոր 0:2

խառն եմ. կներեք որ չեմ ուղարկում

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Որոշել են մեր պատկերացումները ֆուտբոլի վերաբերյալ զաչումարիտ անեն: Կորեա չեմպիոն ...



Ի՞նչ Կորեա, սկզբից ասել եմ, Խորվաթիա։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նոր փուլը չուղարկե՞նք  :Smile:

----------


## insider

Ես եվրոպացիք ինչի՞ են սենց իրար վրա կատաղած: Ուժերը չի պատում լատինոսներին կրեն, իրար են հոշոտում :LOL:   Դե արի սենց հաշիվները գուշակի: Տրիբուն ձյա, գոլերի միջինով ոնց որ ռեկորդ ենք խփում հա՞ :

----------

Յոհաննես (21.06.2014), Տրիբուն (21.06.2014)

----------


## John

Ժող ջան, կներեք, որ շուտ չեմ տեղադրել խաղերը, խառն եմ մի տեսակ... ու քանի որ սենց խառն էլ շարունակվում ա գրաֆիկս, եկեք միանգամից 6 խաղ դնենք էս անգամ, կիրակի հաստատ ժամանակ չեմ ունենա Ակումբ մտնելու )))

----------


## John

*Տուր 9*

1. Արգենտինա - Իրան
2. Գերմանիա - Գանա
3. Նիգերիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա
4. Բելգիա - Ռուսաստան
5. Հվ. Կորեա - Ալժիր
6. ԱՄՆ - Պորտուգալիա

Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *21.06.2014թ. ժամը 19:00*
Նշված ժամկետից ուշ տարբերակներ ուղարկել պետք չէ, ուղղակի տեղադրեք ձեր տարբերակները թեմայում, և, հաշվի կառնվեն միայն տեղադրման պահին դեռ չսկսված խաղերի արդյունքները

----------

Ambrosine (21.06.2014)

----------


## John

Ութերորդ տուրի արդյունքները

1. Իտալիա - Կոստա-Ռիկա 0-1
2. Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-5
3. Հոնդուրաս - Էկվադոր 1-2

1. Տրիբուն 5 միավոր
2. Պիրիտ 4 միավոր
3. **David** 4 միավոր
3. Hixos 4 միավոր
3. Յոհաննես 4 միավոր
6. Նաիրուհի 3 միավոր
6. Աբելյան 3 միավոր
6. Ռուֆուս 3 միավոր
9. Insider 2 միավոր
9. Ambrosine 2 միավոր
11. Tiger29 –
----------------------
John 2 միավոր

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը ութերորդ տուրից հետո*

1. Պիրիտ *52 միավոր*
2. **David** *50 միավոր*
3. Տրիբուն *48 միավոր*
4. Ռուֆուս *45 միավոր*
5. Նաիրուհի *44 միավոր*
6. Ambrosine *40 միավոր*
7. Hixos *40 միավոր*
8 . Insider *37 միավոր*
9 . Յոհաննես *30 միավոր*
10. Աբելյան *20 միավոր*
11. Tiger29 *4 միավոր*
----------------------
John *48 միավոր*

----------

Ambrosine (21.06.2014), insider (21.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժող ջան, կներեք, որ շուտ չեմ տեղադրել խաղերը, խառն եմ մի տեսակ... ու քանի որ սենց խառն էլ շարունակվում ա գրաֆիկս, եկեք միանգամից 6 խաղ դնենք էս անգամ, կիրակի հաստատ ժամանակ չեմ ունենա Ակումբ մտնելու )))


Ես երևի մինչև երեքշաբթի օրվա խաղերի վանգայություններս ուղարկեմ, եթե դեմ չեք:
Այսօրվանն էլ ոնց-որ չեմ ուղարկել:

Եթե չես հասցնում, հաշվարկները հետո կանես, աշխարհի վերջը չի. գործդ հանկարծ չտուժի:

----------


## John

> Ես երևի մինչև երեքշաբթի օրվա խաղերի վանգայություններս ուղարկեմ, եթե դեմ չեք:
> Այսօրվանն էլ ոնց-որ չեմ ուղարկել:
> 
> Եթե չես հասցնում, հաշվարկները հետո կանես, աշխարհի վերջը չի. գործդ հանկարծ չտուժի:


ուղարկի Աստղ ջան, ես ըստ տուրերի կբաշխեմ կանխատեսումներդ

----------


## Պիրիտ

1. Արգենտինա - Իրան 2:0
2. Գերմանիա - Գանա 1:2
3. Նիգերիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 0:2
4. 3:0
5. 1:0
6. 1:1

----------


## insider

Տուր 9
1. Արգենտինա - Իրան 4-1
2. Գերմանիա - Գանա 3-0
3. Նիգերիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 1-0
4. Բելգիա - Ռուսաստան 2-1
5. Հվ. Կորեա - Ալժիր 2-0
6. ԱՄՆ - Պորտուգալիա 2-2

----------


## John

Յոհաննես 

1. Արգենտինա - Իրան 1-0
2. Գերմանիա - Գանա 2-2
3. Նիգերիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 1-2
4. Բելգիա - Ռուսաստան 1 - 1
5. Հվ. Կորեա - Ալժիր 0 - 2
6. ԱՄՆ - Պորտուգալիա 0 - 2

----------


## John

Նաիրուհի

1. Արգենտինա - Իրան` 3:1
2. Գերմանիա - Գանա` 2:1
3. Նիգերիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա` 3:1
4. Բելգիա - Ռուսաստան` 2:1
5. Հվ. Կորեա - Ալժիր` 3:1
6. ԱՄՆ - Պորտուգալիա` 1:3

Տրիբուն

1. Արգենտինա - Իրան 3:0
2. Գերմանիա - Գանա 1:2
3. Նիգերիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 1:2
4. Բելգիա - Ռուսաստան 2:0
5. Հվ. Կորեա - Ալժիր 1:1
6. ԱՄՆ - Պորտուգալիա 2:1

hixos

1. Արգենտինա 4-0 Իրան
2. Գերմանիա 3-0 Գանա
3. Նիգերիա 0-2 Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա
4. Բելգիա 2-0 Ռուսաստան
5. Հվ. Կորեա 1-2 Ալժիր
6. ԱՄՆ 1-2 Պորտուգալիա

Ambrosine

1. Արգենտինա - Իրան 2 - 0
2. Գերմանիա - Գանա 3 - 1
3. Նիգերիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 0-2
4. Բելգիա - Ռուսաստան 2 - 1
5. Հվ. Կորեա - Ալժիր 1 - 1
6. ԱՄՆ - Պորտուգալիա 0 - 3

----------


## John

Ռուֆուս

1. Արգենտինա - Իրան 2-0
2. Գերմանիա - Գանա 3-1
3. Նիգերիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 1-2
4. Բելգիա - Ռուսաստան 1-0
5. Հվ. Կորեա - Ալժիր 1-0
6. ԱՄՆ - Պորտուգալիա 2-2

Աբելյան

1. Արգենտինա - Իրան 1-0
2. Գերմանիա - Գանա 2-1
3. Նիգերիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 0-3
4. Բելգիա - Ռուսաստան 2-2
5. Հվ. Կորեա - Ալժիր 0-1
6. ԱՄՆ - Պորտուգալիա 1-1

Tiger29

1. Արգենտինա - Իրան   3:0
2. Գերմանիա - Գանա    4:1
3. Նիգերիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա  0:2
4. Բելգիա - Ռուսաստան   2:1
5. Հվ. Կորեա - Ալժիր     0:0
6. ԱՄՆ - Պորտուգալիա  2:2

**David**

 1. Արգենտինա - Իրան                        2-0
 2. Գերմանիա - Գանա                         2-1
 3. Նիգերիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա          0-1  
 4. Բելգիա - Ռուսաստան                       1-0
 5. Հվ. Կորեա - Ալժիր                         1-1
 6. ԱՄՆ - Պորտուգալիա                        2-1

----------


## John

John

1. Արգենտինա - Իրան 3 - 0
2. Գերմանիա - Գանա 2 - 1
3. Նիգերիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 1-2
4. Բելգիա - Ռուսաստան 2 - 2
5. Հվ. Կորեա - Ալժիր 0 - 2
6. ԱՄՆ - Պորտուգալիա 1 - 3

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ..Տրիբուն ձյա, գոլերի միջինով ոնց որ ռեկորդ ենք խփում հա՞ :


Միջինը 2.9 ա դեռ էս պահի դրությամբ: Երեկ 3 էր բարձրացել: Բայց էսօրվա Արգենտինայի խայտառակությունից հետո իջավ: Ամեն դեպքում դեռ ավելի բարձր ա քան նախորդ չորս առաջնությունները:

----------

insider (22.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Յոհաննես 
> *
> 1. Արգենտինա - Իրան 1-0
> 2. Գերմանիա - Գանա 2-2*
> 3. Նիգերիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 1-2
> 4. Բելգիա - Ռուսաստան 1 - 1
> 5. Հվ. Կորեա - Ալժիր 0 - 2
> 6. ԱՄՆ - Պորտուգալիա 0 - 2


Աչքիս առաջի տեղը բռնեմ  :Crazy:

----------

insider (22.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կլինի՞ էս թեման փակենք, քոքից ջնջենք, ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա արդեն  :Sad:

----------


## John

> Աչքիս առաջի տեղը բռնեմ


Հով, մաղարիչ ունես անելու  :LOL:

----------

Յոհաննես (22.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօր ստիպված պիտի կապիկին աջակցեմ, որ յանկիներին հաղթեն, որ վերջին տուրում Գանան շանս ունենա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կլինի՞ էս թեման փակենք, քոքից ջնջենք, ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա արդեն


Քեզ անկանխատեսելիությու՞նն է նյարդայնացնում, թե՞ անտրամաբանական անկանխատեսելիությունը  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.06.2014)

----------


## Պիրիտ

ժող ջան ես բանակ եմ գնում, միանգամից խմբային փուլի բոլոր խաղերը գրեմ.

Ավստրալիա - Իսպանիա 1:3
Նիդերլանդներ - Չիլի 1:1
Կամերուն - Բրազիլիա 0:3
Խորվաթիա - Մեքսիկա 2:1
Կոստա-Ռիկա - Անգլիա 1:2
Իտալիա - Ուրուգվայ 1:2
Հունաստան - Փղ. ափ 1:2
Ճապոնիա - Կոլումբիա 1:2
Նիգերիա - Արգենտինա 1:2
Բոսնիա - Իրան 3:0
Հոնդուրաս - Շվեցարիա  1:2
Էկվադոր - Ֆրանսիա 1:0
ԱՄՆ - Գերմանիա 0:2
Պորտուգալիա - Գանա 0:1
Ալժիր - Ռուսաստան 1:0
Կորեա - Բելգիա 1:2

----------

Ambrosine (24.06.2014), John (22.06.2014), Աբելյան (23.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.06.2014)

----------


## **David**

> ժող ջան ես բանակ եմ գնում, միանգամից խմբային փուլի բոլոր խաղերը գրեմ.


18 տարեկան? բանակ ես գնում ծառայելու այսինքն? Ուրեմն Պիրիտ ջան անկախ ստեղ արդյունքներից հաղթանակը քոննա,,, քեզ բարի ծառայություն, անվտանգ , ողջ առողջ հետ գաս,,,սահմաններն էլ ամուր ու խաղաղ պահես::: :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (24.06.2014), Freeman (23.06.2014), John (23.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (23.06.2014), Տրիբուն (23.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Տուր 10*

1. Ավստրալիա - Իսպանիա
2. Հոլանդիա - Չիլի
3. Կամերուն - Բրազիլիա
4. Խորվաթիա -Մեքսիկա

Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *23.06.2014թ. ժամը 19:30*
Նշված ժամկետից ուշ տարբերակներ ուղարկել պետք չէ, ուղղակի տեղադրեք ձեր տարբերակները թեմայում, և, հաշվի կառնվեն միայն տեղադրման պահին դեռ չսկսված խաղերի արդյունքները

----------


## John

*Իններորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1. Արգենտինա - Իրան 1-0
2. Գերմանիա - Գանա 2-2
3. Նիգերիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 1-0
4. Բելգիա - Ռուսաստան 1-0
5. Հվ. Կորեա - Ալժիր 2-4
6. ԱՄՆ - Պորտուգալիա 2-2

1. Insider 19 միավոր
2. Յոհաննես 17 միավոր
3. Ռուֆուս 16 միավոր
4. Աբելյան 12 միավոր
4. Tiger29 12 միավոր
6. **David** 9 միավոր
7. Նաիրուհի 7 միավոր
7. Պիրիտ 7 միավոր
9. Hixos 6 միավոր
10. Ambrosine 5 միավոր
11. Տրիբուն 4 միավոր
----------------------
John 5 միավոր

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը իններորդ տուրից հետո*


1. Ռուֆուս *61 միավոր*
2. **David** *59 միավոր*
2. Պիրիտ *59 միավոր*
4. Insider *56 միավոր*
5. Տրիբուն *52 միավոր*
6. Նաիրուհի *51 միավոր*
7. Յոհաննես *47 միավոր*
8. Hixos *46 միավոր*
9 . Ambrosine *45 միավոր*
10. Աբելյան *32 միավոր*
11. Tiger29 *16 միավոր*
----------------------
John *53 միավոր*

----------

Ambrosine (24.06.2014), insider (23.06.2014), Աբելյան (23.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (23.06.2014), Տրիբուն (23.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Քեզ անկանխատեսելիությու՞նն է նյարդայնացնում, թե՞ անտրամաբանական անկանխատեսելիությունը


Խոսքերս հետ եմ վերցնում, ամեն ինչ հոյակապ ա  :Jpit: 

Կոֆեիս բաժակը սարքի  :Jpit:

----------

insider (23.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խոսքերս հետ եմ վերցնում, ամեն ինչ հոյակապ ա 
> 
> Կոֆեիս բաժակը սարքի


Ես եմ բողոքում հիմա էլ ... էս ի՞նչ վիճակ ա մոտս  :Sad:  Ոնց որ լրիվ ուրիշ առաջնություն նայեմ, ուրիշի խաղերը կանխատեսեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հեսա խաղերը կսկվեն, իսկ Ջոնը չկա .. էսօ՞ր բա ինչ ենք սխալ կանխատեսելու: 

Որ ասում էի եկեք Ջոնին գործից հանե՞նք:

----------


## John

> Հեսա խաղերը կսկվեն, իսկ Ջոնը չկա .. էսօ՞ր բա ինչ ենք սխալ կանխատեսելու: 
> 
> Որ ասում էի եկեք Ջոնին գործից հանե՞նք:


Ուշադիր չես եղել Տրիբուն ձյա, ո՞վ ա մեղավոր  :Wink: 




> *Տուր 10*
> 
> 1. Ավստրալիա - Իսպանիա
> 2. Հոլանդիա - Չիլի
> 3. Կամերուն - Բրազիլիա
> 4. Խորվաթիա -Մեքսիկա
> 
> Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *23.06.2014թ. ժամը 19:30*
> Նշված ժամկետից ուշ տարբերակներ ուղարկել պետք չէ, ուղղակի տեղադրեք ձեր տարբերակները թեմայում, և, հաշվի կառնվեն միայն տեղադրման պահին դեռ չսկսված խաղերի արդյունքները

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուշադիր չես եղել Տրիբուն ձյա, ո՞վ ա մեղավոր


Ես ներողութուն ...

----------


## insider

էլի ուշացա ...

Տուր 10

1. Ավստրալիա - Իսպանիա 1-3
2. Հոլանդիա - Չիլի 1-1
3. Կամերուն - Բրազիլիա 0-3
4. Խորվաթիա -Մեքսիկա 1-2

----------


## John

John

1. Ավստրալիա - Իսպանիա    0:2
2. Հոլանդիա - Չիլի              2:2
3. Կամերուն - Բրազիլիա       0:3
4. Խորվաթիա -Մեքսիկա   1-1

Tiger29

1. Ավստրալիա - Իսպանիա    0:1
2. Հոլանդիա - Չիլի              2:1
3. Կամերուն - Բրազիլիա       0:2
4. Խորվաթիա -Մեքսիկա        2:1

**David**

 1. Ավստրալիա - Իսպանիա      0-2    
 2. Հոլանդիա - Չիլի            2-1
 3. Կամերուն - Բրազիլիա       1-3
 4. Խորվաթիա - Մեքսիկա       2-1

Նաիրուհի


1. Ավստրալիա - Իսպանիա՝ 1:3 
2. Հոլանդիա - Չիլի` 1:2
3. Կամերուն - Բրազիլիա` 1:3
4. Խորվաթիա -Մեքսիկա` 2:1

Տրիբուն

1. Ավստրալիա - Իսպանիա 1:2
2. Հոլանդիա - Չիլի 2:2
3. Կամերուն - Բրազիլիա 0:2
4. Խորվաթիա -Մեքսիկա 0:1

Յոհաննես

1. Ավստրալիա - Իսպանիա 0-1
2. Հոլանդիա - Չիլի 2-1
3. Կամերուն - Բրազիլիա 0-3
4. Խորվաթիա -Մեքսիկա 2-1

hixos

1. Ավստրալիա 0-3 Իսպանիա
2. Հոլանդիա 2-1 Չիլի
3. Կամերուն 0-3 Բրազիլիա
4. Խորվաթիա 3-1 Մեքսիկա

Աբելյան

1. Ավստրալիա - Իսպանիա 1-3
2. Հոլանդիա - Չիլի 2-1
3. Կամերուն - Բրազիլիա 0-3
4. Խորվաթիա -Մեքսիկա 1-1

Ռուֆուս

1. Ավստրալիա - Իսպանիա 0-2
2. Հոլանդիա - Չիլի 1-1
3. Կամերուն - Բրազիլիա 0-2
4. Խորվաթիա -Մեքսիկա 1-0

----------


## John

*Տուր 11*

1. Իտալիա - ՈՒրուգվայ
2. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Անգլիա
3. Հունաստան - Կոտ դ՛Իվուար
4. Ճապոնիա - Կոլումբիա
Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *24.06.2014թ. ժամը 19:30*
Նշված ժամկետից ուշ տարբերակներ ուղարկել պետք չէ, ուղղակի տեղադրեք ձեր տարբերակները թեմայում, և, հաշվի կառնվեն միայն տեղադրման պահին դեռ չսկսված խաղերի արդյունքները

----------


## John

*Տասներորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1. Ավստրալիա - Իսպանիա 0-3
2. Հոլանդիա - Չիլի 2-0
3. Կամերուն - Բրազիլիա 1-4
4. Խորվաթիա -Մեքսիկա 1-3

1. Hixos 12 միավոր
2. Յոհաննես 7 միավոր
2. Insider 7 միավոր
2. Աբելյան 7 միավոր
5. Tiger29 6 միավոր
5. **David** 6 միավոր
5. Տրիբուն 6 միավոր
8. Պիրիտ 5 միավոր
9. Ռուֆուս 4 միավոր
9. Նաիրուհի 4 միավոր
11. Ambrosine -
----------------------
John 5 միավոր

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը տասներորդ տուրից հետո*

1. Ռուֆուս *65 միավոր*
1. **David** *65 միավոր*
3. Պիրիտ *64 միավոր*
4. Insider *63 միավոր*
5. Տրիբուն *58 միավոր*
5. Hixos *58 միավոր*
7. Նաիրուհի *55 միավոր*
8. Յոհաննես *54 միավոր*
9 . Ambrosine* 45 միավոր*
10. Աբելյան *39 միավոր*
11. Tiger29 *22 միավոր*
----------------------
John *58 միավոր*

----------

insider (24.06.2014), Մուշու (24.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (24.06.2014), Տրիբուն (24.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Տուր 11*

*Տրիբուն*

1. Իտալիա - ՈՒրուգվայ 0:1
2. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Անգլիա 1:1
3. Հունաստան - Կոտ դ՛Իվուար 1:2
4. Ճապոնիա - Կոլումբիա 0:3

*Ռուֆուս*

1. Իտալիա - ՈՒրուգվայ 2-1
2. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Անգլիա 1-1
3. Հունաստան - Կոտ դ՛Իվուար 0-1
4. Ճապոնիա - Կոլումբիա 0-3 

*Յոհաննես*

1. Իտալիա - ՈՒրուգվայ 3-1
2. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Անգլիա 1-3
3. Հունաստան - Կոտ դ՛Իվուար 1-3
4. Ճապոնիա - Կոլումբիա 1-3

*Աբելյան*

1. Իտալիա - ՈՒրուգվայ 2-3
2. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Անգլիա 0-2
3. Հունաստան - Կոտ դ՛Իվուար 1-2
4. Ճապոնիա - Կոլումբիա 0-1 

***David***

1. Իտալիա - ՈՒրուգվայ 2-1
2. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Անգլիա 1-2
3. Հունաստան - Կոտ դ՛Իվուար 0-2
4. Ճապոնիա - Կոլումբիա 1-3 

*Hixos*

1. Իտալիա 1-1 ՈՒրուգվայ
2. Կոստա-Ռիկա 0-2 Անգլիա
3. Հունաստան 1-2 Կոտ դ՛Իվուար
4. Ճապոնիա 1-3 Կոլումբիա 

*Insider*

1. Իտալիա - ՈՒրուգվայ 2-2
2. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Անգլիա 0-1
3. Հունաստան - Կոտ դ՛Իվուար 1-3
4. Ճապոնիա - Կոլումբիա 1-2 

*Tiger 29*
1. Իտալիա - ՈՒրուգվայ 1:2
2. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Անգլիա 0:2
3. Հունաստան - Կոտ դ՛Իվուար 0:2
4. Ճապոնիա - Կոլումբիա 1:1

*Նաիրուհի*

1. Իտալիա - ՈՒրուգվայ 1:2
2. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Անգլիա 1-0
3. Հունաստան - Կոտ դ՛Իվուար 0:2
4. Ճապոնիա - Կոլումբիա 0-1

*John*

1. Իտալիա - ՈՒրուգվայ 2-1
2. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Անգլիա 1-2
3. Հունաստան - Կոտ դ՛Իվուար 1-2
4. Ճապոնիա - Կոլումբիա 1-2

*Պիրիտ*

Իտալիա - Ուրուգվայ 1:2
Կոստա-Ռիկա - Անգլիա 1:2
Հունաստան - Փղ. ափ 1:2
Ճապոնիա - Կոլումբիա 1:2

----------


## insider

Փաստորեն ոչ ոքս Հունաստանին հաղթանակ չէր տվել… հույները սաղիս պորտը տեղը դրին: Էս տուրում էլ Տրիբուն ձյաի կոֆեի բաժակը աշխատեց: :Smile:

----------

John (25.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Տուր 12*

1. Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա - Իրան
2. Նիգերիա - Արգենտինա
3. Հոնդուրաս - Շվեյցարիա
4. Էկվադոր - Ֆրանսիա

հ.գ.
Տասնմեկերորդ տուրի արդյունքները կլինեն ավելի ուշ

----------


## John

*Տասնմեկերորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1. Իտալիա - ՈՒրուգվայ 0-1
2. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Անգլիա 0-0
3. Հունաստան - Կոտ դ՛Իվուար 2-1
4. Ճապոնիա - Կոլումբիա 1-4

1. Տրիբուն 13 միավոր
2. Ռուֆուս 6 միավոր
3. Պիրիտ 5 միավոր
3. Աբելյան 5 միավոր
3. Նաիրուհի 5 միավոր
6. Tiger29 3 միավոր
7. **David** 2 միավոր
7. Insider 2 միավոր
7. Յոհաննես 2 միավոր
7.  Hixos 2 միավոր
11. Ambrosine -
----------------------
John 2 միավոր

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը տասնմեկերորդ տուրից հետո*

1. Ռուֆուս *71 միավոր*
1. Տրիբուն *71 միավոր*
3. Պիրիտ *69 միավոր*
4. **David** *67 միավոր*
5. Insider *65 միավոր*
6. Hixos *60 միավոր*
6. Նաիրուհի *60 միավոր*
8. Յոհաննես *56 միավոր*
9 . Ambrosine *45 միավոր*
10. Աբելյան *44 միավոր*
11. Tiger29 *25 միավոր*
----------------------
John *60 միավոր*


Աստղը չի երևում էս երկու օրը...

Հիշեցում՝

*Տուր 12*

1. Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա - Իրան
2. Նիգերիա - Արգենտինա
3. Հոնդուրաս - Շվեյցարիա
4. Էկվադոր - Ֆրանսիա

Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *այսօր, 25.06.2014թ. ժամը 19:30*
Նշված ժամկետից ուշ տարբերակներ ուղարկել պետք չէ, ուղղակի տեղադրեք ձեր տարբերակները թեմայում, և, հաշվի կառնվեն միայն տեղադրման պահին դեռ չսկսված խաղերի արդյունքները:

----------

insider (25.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (25.06.2014), Տրիբուն (25.06.2014)

----------


## John

*John*

1. Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա - Իրան 0-1
2. Նիգերիա - Արգենտինա 1-2
3. Հոնդուրաս - Շվեյցարիա 1-1
4. Էկվադոր - Ֆրանսիա 1-1

*Tiger29*

1. Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա - Իրան 1:0
2. Նիգերիա - Արգենտինա 1:1
3. Հոնդուրաս - Շվեյցարիա 0:2
4. Էկվադոր - Ֆրանսիա 0:2 

*Տրիբուն*

1. Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա - Իրան 0:1
2. Նիգերիա - Արգենտինա 1:1
3. Հոնդուրաս - Շվեյցարիա 0:2
4. Էկվադոր - Ֆրանսիա 1:2 

*Ռուֆուս*

1. Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա - Իրան 0-1
2. Նիգերիա - Արգենտինա 1-2
3. Հոնդուրաս - Շվեյցարիա 0-3
4. Էկվադոր - Ֆրանսիա 1-3 

*Յոհաննես*

1. Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա - Իրան 1-2
2. Նիգերիա - Արգենտինա 0-2
3. Հոնդուրաս - Շվեյցարիա 1-2
4. Էկվադոր - Ֆրանսիա 2-2 

*Hixos*

1. Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 2-0 Իրան
2. Նիգերիա 0-2 Արգենտինա
3. Հոնդուրաս 0-2 Շվեյցարիա
4. Էկվադոր 0-3 Ֆրանսիա 

***David***

1. Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա - Իրան 1-2
2. Նիգերիա - Արգենտինա 1-2
3. Հոնդուրաս - Շվեյցարիա 1-3
4. Էկվադոր - Ֆրանսիա 1-2

*Insider*

1. Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա - Իրան 0-1
2. Նիգերիա - Արգենտինա 1-2
3. Հոնդուրաս - Շվեյցարիա 1-2
4. Էկվադոր - Ֆրանսիա 1-3 

*Պիրիտ*

1. Բոսնիա - Իրան 3:0
2. Նիգերիա - Արգենտինա 1:2
3. Հոնդուրաս - Շվեցարիա 1:2
4. Էկվադոր - Ֆրանսիա 1:0

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես եկա  :Smile: 

*Տուր 12*

3. Հոնդուրաս - Շվեյցարիա 0 - 2
4. Էկվադոր - Ֆրանսիա 1 - 3


Շամաններ, անցեք գործի  :Jpit:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

որ սենց անջատված ես լինում, ծիտ միավորներդ հենց նենց կորչում են 

1. Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա - Իրան
2. Նիգերիա - Արգենտինա
3. Հոնդուրաս - Շվեյցարիա` 0:2
4. Էկվադոր - Ֆրանսիա` 1:3

----------


## Ambrosine

> որ սենց անջատված ես լինում, ծիտ միավորներդ հենց նենց կորչում են


Անջատված լինելու փոխարեն` ուղեղս ծանրաբեռնված էր այլ թեմաներով, բայց դու ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ ուշացումով ֆուտբոլի "դաշտ" վերադառնալուց հետո երկուսս էլ նույն կոֆեի բաժակն ենք նայել  :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (25.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Աբելյան*

3. Հոնդուրաս - Շվեյցարիա 1-1
4. Էկվադոր - Ֆրանսիա 0-2

----------


## John

*Տուր 13*

1. Պորտուգալիա - Գանա
2. ԱՄՆ - Գերմանիա
3. Ալժիր - Ռուսաստան
4. Հվ. Կորեա - Բելգիա

Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *26.06.2014թ. ժամը 16:30* (էդ ժամից հետո ուղղակի հազիվ թե ստացվի տեղադրել)
Նշված ժամկետից ուշ տարբերակներ ուղարկել պետք չէ, ուղղակի տեղադրեք ձեր տարբերակները թեմայում, և, հաշվի կառնվեն միայն տեղադրման պահին դեռ չսկսված խաղերի արդյունքները:

----------

Ambrosine (25.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Տասներկուերորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1. Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա – Իրան 3-1
2. Նիգերիա – Արգենտինա 2-3
3. Հոնդուրաս – Շվեյցարիա 0-3
4. Էկվադոր – Ֆրանսիա 0-0

1. Ռուֆուս 10 միավոր
2. Պիրիտ 7 միավոր
2. Յոհաննես 7 միավոր
2. Hixos 7 միավոր
5. **David** 5 միավոր
5. Insider 5 միավոր
7. Tiger29 4 միավոր
8. Ambrosine 2 միավոր
8. Տրիբուն 2 միավոր
8. Նաիրուհի 2 միավոր
11. Աբելյան 0 միավոր
----------------------
John 6 միավոր

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը տասներկուերորդ տուրից հետո*

1. Ռուֆուս* 81 միավոր*
2. Պիրիտ* 76 միավոր*
3. Տրիբուն *73 միավոր*
4. **David** *72 միավոր*
5. Insider *70 միավոր*
6. Hixos *67 միավոր*
7. Յոհաննես *63 միավոր*
8. Նաիրուհի *62 միավոր*
9 . Ambrosine *47 միավոր*
10. Աբելյան *44 միավոր*
11. Tiger29 *29 միավոր*
----------------------
John *66 միավոր*

----------

Ambrosine (26.06.2014), insider (26.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (26.06.2014), Տրիբուն (26.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուֆը Նաստրադամուսից ոսկի կոֆեի բաժակ ա ժառանգություն ստացել:

----------


## John

> Ռուֆը Նաստրադամուսից ոսկի կոֆեի բաժակ ա ժառանգություն ստացել:


Ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է ))

մեջբերում Ռուֆի կանխատեսումից  :Wink: 




> Եզրափակիչ՝ Բրազիլիա-Իսպանիա
> 
> Հաղթող՝ Իսպանիա

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է ))
> 
> մեջբերում Ռուֆի կանխատեսումից


Ինձ թվում ա, որ վերջում բոլորս էլ մանթո ենք մնալու եզրափակիչ հասած թիմերից  :Jpit:  Խոսքի Կոստա-Ռիկա-Կոլումբիա ու հաղթում է Կոստա-Ռիկան խոշոր հաշվով  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Ինձ թվում ա, որ վերջում բոլորս էլ մանթո ենք մնալու եզրափակիչ հասած թիմերից  Խոսքի Կոստա-Ռիկա-Կոլումբիա ու հաղթում է Կոստա-Ռիկան խոշոր հաշվով


Ես չեմ զարմանա  :Smile:  Կոստա-Ռիկան իսկապես հզոր խաղ ա խաղում էս տարի  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է ))
> 
> մեջբերում Ռուֆի կանխատեսումից


Էտ օրը բաժակը տնեցիք լավ չէին լվացել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես չեմ զարմանա  Կոստա-Ռիկան իսկապես հզոր խաղ ա խաղում էս տարի


Ես էլ չեմ զարմանա, բայց նախքան առաջնության սկիզբը ոչ մեկիս մտքի ծերով անգամ չէր անցել, որ դեպքերը կարող է էսպես զարգանային  :Jpit:  Էն կողքի թեմայի հարցմանը ակումբցիների քվեարկած երկրների հալալ կեսը հաջորդ փուլ չի անցել  :Jpit:

----------

John (26.06.2014), Տրիբուն (26.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօր Գերմանիան պիտի յանկիներին կատոկի, իսկ Գանան Պորտուգալիային նվաստացնի 2 գոլի տարբերությամբ:  

Գանաաաա, Գանաաաա, Գանաաաա !!!!!

----------

insider (26.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսկ ես գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ Գերմանիա-ԱՄՆ խաղը ոչ-ոքի է վերջանալու  :Jpit:  Ինչ ուզում ա, թող լինի, մենակ թե Պորտուգալիան չանցնի:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ես չեմ զարմանա  Կոստա-Ռիկան իսկապես հզոր խաղ ա խաղում էս տարի


Հույները անգամ Կոստա Ռիկա չեն ճանաչում:

----------


## John

*Տուր 13րդ*

*Tiger29*

1. Պորտուգալիա - Գանա 1:1
2. ԱՄՆ - Գերմանիա 0:0
3. Ալժիր - Ռուսաստան 0:1
4. Հվ. Կորեա - Բելգիա 1:2 

*Աբելյան*

1. Պորտուգալիա - Գանա 2-0
2. ԱՄՆ - Գերմանիա 3-1
3. Ալժիր - Ռուսաստան 2-3
4. Հվ. Կորեա - Բելգիա 0-1 

*Hixos*

1. Պորտուգալիա 1-2 Գանա
2. ԱՄՆ 1-3 Գերմանիա
3. Ալժիր 3-0 Ռուսաստան
4. Հվ. Կորեա 0-2 Բելգիա 

*Յոհաննես*

1. Պորտուգալիա - Գանա 1-3
2. ԱՄՆ - Գերմանիա 1-2
3. Ալժիր - Ռուսաստան 2-1
4. Հվ. Կորեա - Բելգիա 0-2

*Նաիրուհի* 

1. Պորտուգալիա - Գանա՝ 2:1
2. ԱՄՆ - Գերմանիա` 1:3
3. Ալժիր - Ռուսաստան` 2:1
4. Հվ. Կորեա - Բելգիա` 0:2 

*Ռուֆուս*

1. Պորտուգալիա - Գանա 1-0
2. ԱՄՆ - Գերմանիա 1-1
3. Ալժիր - Ռուսաստան 4-0 լալալալալալալա
4. Հվ. Կորեա - Բելգիա 1-3

*Պիրիտ*

1. Պորտուգալիա - Գանա 0:1
2. ԱՄՆ - Գերմանիա 0:2
3. Ալժիր - Ռուսաստան 1:0
4. Կորեա - Բելգիա 1:2

*John*

1. Պորտուգալիա - Գանա 2-0
2. ԱՄՆ - Գերմանիա 1:1
3. Ալժիր - Ռուսաստան 2:0
4. Կորեա - Բելգիա 0-1

*Ambrosine*

1. Պորտուգալիա - Գանա 3-2
2. ԱՄՆ - Գերմանիա 1-1 
3. Ալժիր - Ռուսաստան 3-0 
4. Հվ. Կորեա - Բելգիա 0-2

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Տրիբուն*

1. Պորտուգալիա - Գանա 1:3
2. ԱՄՆ - Գերմանիա 0:2
3. Ալժիր - Ռուսաստան 2:1
4. Հվ. Կորեա - Բելգիա 0:2

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ես գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ Գերմանիա-ԱՄՆ խաղը ոչ-ոքի է վերջանալու  Ինչ ուզում ա, թող լինի, մենակ թե Պորտուգալիան չանցնի:


Նագլիություն մի արա ... հանուն ախպերութան աջակցի Գերմանիային ու Գանային ... փըլիիիիիզ ..

----------


## insider

Տուր 13

1. Պորտուգալիա - Գանա 1-2

2. ԱՄՆ - Գերմանիա 2-2

3. Ալժիր - Ռուսաստան 2-1

4. Հվ. Կորեա - Բելգիա 2-3

Ջոն ջան չէի տեսել, որ գրել ես մինչև 16:30` նոր ուղարկեցի:

----------


## insider

> Նագլիություն մի արա ... հանուն ախպերութան աջակցի Գերմանիային ու Գանային ... փըլիիիիիզ ..


Տրիբուն ձյա, Գերմանիան գրել եմ 2-2, բայց Գանա եմ բալետ անելու: Ուղղակի էտ նեմեցները աչքիս պայմանավորվել են: ԱՄՆ մարզիչը գերմանացի ա չէ ոնց որ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ջոն ջան չէի տեսել, որ գրել ես մինչև 16:30` նոր ուղարկեցի:


Թող ների մեզ Ջոնը, մենք խաղից լավ առաջ ենք դրել ստեղ մեր կանխատեսումները: Ջոն, նենց որ հետո մեզ քցել-մցել չլինի էլի ընգեր:

----------

insider (26.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, Գերմանիան գրել եմ 2-2, բայց Գանա եմ բալետ անելու: Ուղղակի էտ նեմեցները աչքիս պայմանավորվել են: ԱՄՆ մարզիչը գերմանացի ա չէ ոնց որ:


Հոպար, ուրեմն սրտանց չես բալետ անում  :Sad:  Ուրեմն արդարությանը չես հավատում:  :Sad: 

Դրա համար էլ երգիրն էս օրի ա, էլի:

----------


## insider

> Հոպար, ուրեմն սրտանց չես բալետ անում  Ուրեմն արդարությանը չես հավատում: 
> 
> Դրա համար էլ երգիրն էս օրի ա, էլի:


Սրտանց բալետ եմ անելու: Էն 2-2 իմ մտացածը չի: Հերս ասեց դրանց տրիներները իրար լավ գիտեն, աչքիս պայմանավորվել են, դիր նիչա, ես էլ դրեցի: Մինչև հիմա գիտի ղումար եմ խաղում, հակառակին չի հավատում  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (26.06.2014)

----------


## insider

1։1 մնաց մի հատ Տրիբուն ձյա … նեմեցներնել խփել են

----------


## **David**

Արդար չի ժողովուրդ ջան,,ես հեռախոսով ուղարկել էի սաղ,,,,բայց ստե չկա, ես չեմ խաղում::

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արդար չի ժողովուրդ ջան,,ես հեռախոսով ուղարկել էի սաղ,,,,բայց ստե չկա, ես չեմ խաղում::


Մյուս երկու խաղերի արդյունքները հիմա գրի այս թեմայում, մինչև ուղարկածիդ ճակատագիրը պարզ դառնա:

----------


## **David**

> Մյուս երկու խաղերի արդյունքները հիմա գրի այս թեմայում, մինչև ուղարկածիդ ճակատագիրը պարզ դառնա:


Բոլորն էլ նույն Նաիրուհու գուշակությունների հետ համընկնում էր:: Նույն  էի գրել ,,,էլ ինչ պարզ դառնա John ին չեմ ուղարկել,,,ստեղ եմ մտել գրել ու հասա տուն տեսնեմ չկա,,,հեռախոսով ուղարկել էր: Լավ է :Angry2:     Լավ ոչինչ մյուսներիդ հաջող խաղ ու հաղթանակ: :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 1։1 մնաց մի հատ Տրիբուն ձյա … նեմեցներնել խփել են


Оставь меня старушка, я в печали  :Sad:

----------

insider (26.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վերջ, Հոլանդին եմ բալետ անում էսօրվանից:

----------


## insider

> Արդար չի ժողովուրդ ջան,,ես հեռախոսով ուղարկել էի սաղ,,,,բայց ստե չկա, ես չեմ խաղում::


Է, որ մերը հասել ա ինչ օգուտ ... 




> Оставь меня старушка, я в печали


Գանան լավ շանս ուներ, չձգեց էլի ... чуть-чуть

----------

Տրիբուն (26.06.2014)

----------


## **David**

1. Պորտուգալիա - Գանա՝ 2:1
 2. ԱՄՆ - Գերմանիա` 1:3
 3. Ալժիր - Ռուսաստան` 2:1
 4. Հվ. Կորեա - Բելգիա` 0:2


Այ սսենցա եղել,, Լավ ինչվորայա, հանուն արդարության թող լինի ըստ կարգի:::

----------


## John

> Թող ների մեզ Ջոնը, մենք խաղից լավ առաջ ենք դրել ստեղ մեր կանխատեսումները: Ջոն, նենց որ հետո մեզ քցել-մցել չլինի էլի ընգեր:


լավ եք արել ախպերս  :Smile:  
գրաֆիկս ա ուղղակի խառը, բան չմնաց  :LOL:

----------


## John

*Տուր 14րդ*

1. Բրազիլիա - Չիլի
2. Կոլումբիա - Ուրուգվայ
3. Հոլանդիա - Մեքսիկա
4. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Հունաստան

Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ 28.06.2014թ. ժամը *19:50*
Նշված ժամկետից ուշ տարբերակներ ուղարկել պետք չէ, ուղղակի տեղադրեք ձեր տարբերակները թեմայում, և, հաշվի կառնվեն միայն տեղադրման պահին դեռ չսկսված խաղերի արդյունքները:




*ՈՒշադրություն* Որ ինտրիգը մի քիչ մեծ լինի, ու հաշվի առնելով, որ հլը ոչ ոք տարբերակ չի ուղարկել (Ռուֆն էլ վաղը նորից է ուղարկելու), ու, նաև հաշվի առնելով, որ ժամանակը սուղ է քննարկելու համար,  որոշեցի հաշվի առնել Տրիբունի ու Ռուֆուսի ցանկությունը ու մի փոքրիկ ավելացում անել, կախված Փլեյ-Օֆֆ փուլի հետ՝

1. Տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս գրում ենք *միայն* հիմնական ժամանակի հաշիվը:

2. Ոչ-ոքի արդյունքի դեպքում պետք է նշել նաև, թե ձեր կարծիքով *որ թիմը կանցնի հաջորդ փուլ*: Հաջորդ փուլ անցնող թիմին գուշակելու դեպքում մասնակիցը կստանա լրացուցիչ *2 միավոր*

*Տարբերակի օրինակ*՝ 




> 1. Հայաստան - Նորվեգիա 2-1
> 2. Կիպրոս - Դանիա 2-2 Հաջորղ փուլ կանցնի Դանիան


Եթե Հայաստան - Նորվեգիա հանդիպման հիմնական ժամանակն ավարտվի 1-1 հաշվով, իսկ լրացուցիչ 30 րոպեի ընթացքում Հայաստանի հավաքական գոլ խփի և հաղթի 2-1 հաշվով, *մասնակիցը միավոր չի ստանա*
Եթե Կիպրոս - Դանիա հանդիպման հիմնական ժամանակն ավարտվի 2-2 հաշվով և հաջորդ փուլ անցնի Դանիան, *մասնակիցը կստանա 7+2 = 9 միավոր*
Եթե Կիպրոս - Դանիա հանդիպման հիմնական ժամանակն ավարտվի 1-1 հաշվով և հաջորդ փուլ անցնի Դանիան, *մասնակիցը կստանա 3+2 = 5 միավոր*
Եթե Կիպրոս - Դանիա հանդիպման հիմնական ժամանակն ավարտվի 0-3 հաշվով, չնայած որ Դանիան անցնում է հաջորդ փուլ, *մասնակիցը միավոր չի ստանա*

----------

Նաիրուհի (27.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ճիշտն ասած բան չջոգեցի, երևի չափից դուրս շատ եմ հոգնած: Մի հատ վաղը թարմ գլխով կարդամ, փորձեմ հասկանալ:

----------


## John

> Ճիշտն ասած բան չջոգեցի, երևի չափից դուրս շատ եմ հոգնած: Մի հատ վաղը թարմ գլխով կարդամ, փորձեմ հասկանալ:


Հայկ ջան, եթե կարծում ես, որ ոչ-ոքի ա ավարտվելու տվյալ խաղը, կողքը հաջորդ փուլ անցնողին էլ գրի... եթե ոչ-ոքի ավարտվի ու քո գրած թիմը հաջորդ փուլ անցնի, կունենաս ևս երկու միավոր: Բարդ բան չկա կարծում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## John

*Տասներեքերորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1. Պորտուգալիա – Գանա 2-1
2. ԱՄՆ – Գերմանիա 0-1
3. Ալժիր – Ռուսաստան 1-1
4. Հվ. Կորեա – Բելգիա 0-1

1. Նաիրուհի 11 միավոր
2. Աբելյան 9 միավոր
3. Ռուֆուս 5 միավոր
3. Պիրիտ 5 միավոր
3. Յոհաննես 5 միավոր
3. Ambrosine 5 միավոր
7. Hixos 4 միավոր
7. Տրիբուն 4 միավոր
9. Tiger29 3 միավոր
9. Insider 3 միավոր 
11. **David** 2 միավոր
----------------------
John 7 միավոր

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը տասներեքերորդ տուրից հետո*

1. Ռուֆուս *86 միավոր*
2. Պիրիտ *81 միավոր*
3. Տրիբուն *77 միավոր*
4. **David** *74 միավոր*
5. Insider *73 միավոր*
5.Նաիրուհի *73 միավոր*
7. Hixos *71 միավոր*
8. Յոհաննես *68 միավոր*
9. Աբելյան *53 միավոր*
10.Ambrosine *52 միավոր*
11.Tiger29 *32 միավոր*

----------------------
John *73 միավոր*

----------

Ambrosine (28.06.2014), insider (27.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (27.06.2014), Տրիբուն (29.06.2014)

----------


## John

*Տուր 14*

*John*


1. Բրազիլիա - Չիլի 2-1
2. Կոլումբիա - Ուրուգվայ 1-1 Ուրուգվայը կանցնի հաջորդ փուլ
3. Հոլանդիա - Մեքսիկա 2-1
4. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Հունաստան 0-0 Հունաստանը կանցնի հաջորդ փուլ

----------


## John

*Insider*

1. Բրազիլիա - Չիլի 2-1
2. Կոլումբիա - Ուրուգվայ 2-1
3. Հոլանդիա - Մեքսիկա 1-1 /Հոլանդիա/
4. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Հունաստան 3-1 

*Ambrosine*

1. Բրազիլիա - Չիլի 2-2 (կանցնի Չիլին)
2. Կոլումբիա - Ուրուգվայ 2-1
3. Հոլանդիա - Մեքսիկա 1-0
4. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Հունաստան 2-0 

*Ռուֆուս*

1. Բրազիլիա - Չիլի 2-2 անցնում է Բրազիլիան
2. Կոլումբիա - Ուրուգվայ 2-1
3. Հոլանդիա - Մեքսիկա 3-2
4. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Հունաստան 2-0 

*Hixos*

1. Բրազիլիա 1-1 Չիլի, հաջորդ փուլ կանցնի Չիլին
2. Կոլումբիա 2-1 Ուրուգվայ
3. Հոլանդիա 2-0 Մեքսիկա
4. Կոստա-Ռիկա 0-0 Հունաստան, հաջորդ փուլ կանցնի Հունաստանը 

*Տրիբուն*

1. Բրազիլիա - Չիլի 2:1
2. Կոլումբիա - Ուրուգվայ 1:1; Կոլումբիան կանցնի հաջորդ փուլ
3. Հոլանդիա - Մեքսիկա 2:0
4. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Հունաստան 1:0 

*Աբելյան*

1. Բրազիլիա - Չիլի 2-0
2. Կոլումբիա - Ուրուգվայ 3-2
3. Հոլանդիա - Մեքսիկա 2-0
4. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Հունաստան 0-2 

***David***

1. Բրազիլիա - Չիլի 2-1
2. Կոլումբիա - Ուրուգվայ 2-1
3. Հոլանդիա - Մեքսիկա 3-1
4. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Հունաստան 1-0

----------


## Յոհաննես

2. Կոլումբիա - Ուրուգվայ 2-0
3. Հոլանդիա - Մեքսիկա 2-0
4. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Հունաստան 3-0

----------


## insider

Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ոչ մեկս Ուրուգվայի հաղթանակին կամ հաջորդ փուլ անցնելուն չենք հավատացել, բացի Ջոնից: Տեսնենք ինչ կլինի ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ոչ մեկս Ուրուգվայի հաղթանակին կամ հաջորդ փուլ անցնելուն չենք հավատացել, բացի Ջոնից: Տեսնենք ինչ կլինի ...


Հովսեփը վերևներում՝ բուքմեյքերներում, ծանոթներ ունի  :Jpit: 

Ես չեմ հավատում Ուրուգվայի հաղթանակին՝ առանց Սուարեսի։

----------

insider (28.06.2014), Տրիբուն (29.06.2014)

----------


## John

Նաիրուհի 
2. Կոլումբիա - Ուրուգվայ 1-0 
3. Հոլանդիա - Մեքսիկա 2-2 Մեքսիկան կանցնի
4. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Հունաստան 3-1

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռուֆուսի բաժակը անխափան աշխատում ա  :Jpit: :


Աչքով եմ տալիս, էլի  :Secret:

----------


## insider

> Ռուֆուսի բաժակը անխափան աշխատում ա :
> Աչքով եմ տալիս, էլի


Աչքովը չգիտեմ, բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, հալալա Ռուֆին:

----------

Ambrosine (29.06.2014)

----------


## Tiger29

Տուր 14-րդ

1. Բրազիլիա - Չիլի
2. Կոլումբիա - Ուրուգվայ    3:1
3. Հոլանդիա - Մեքսիկա      1:2
4. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Հունաստան  0:0  /Կոստա-Ռիկա/

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուֆուսի բաժակը անխափան աշխատում ա :
> 
> 
> Աչքով եմ տալիս, էլի


Աչքով տալը քիչ ա, պետք ա գտնել ու կոտրել էտ բաժակը, որ կոֆեն թափանցիկ շուշից բաժակով խմի ու մենակ ռաստվարիմի:

----------

Ambrosine (29.06.2014), John (29.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հերիք նավսեք, յա  :Jpit: 

Չե՞նք ուղարկում նոր փուլի կանխատեսումները:

----------

John (29.06.2014)

----------


## John

մեկդ դրեք էլի խաղերը, ուղարկելը մինչև վաղը 19:30 հեռախոսով եմ, հարմար չի ես դնեմ

----------


## insider

ՏՈՒՐ 15

 1. Ֆրանսիա-Նիգերիա
 2. Գերմանիա-Ալժիր
 3. Արգենտինա-Շվեյցարիա
 4. Բելգիա-ԱՄՆ

----------

John (29.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կոֆեիս բաժակը՜  :Love:   :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հույները հենց նոր գյոզալ 7 միավորիս վրա քար քցեցին  :Sad:

----------

insider (30.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (30.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Հովսեփը վերևներում՝ բուքմեյքերներում, ծանոթներ ունի 
> 
> Ես չեմ հավատում Ուրուգվայի հաղթանակին՝ առանց Սուարեսի։


Ո՞ւր էր թե Աստղ ջան  :LOL: 




> Հույները հենց նոր գյոզալ 7 միավորիս վրա քար քցեցին


ու ինձ մինիմում երեք միավոր ապահովեցին  :LOL:

----------


## John

Ֆրանսիա - Նիգերիա 2-0

----------


## John

հասնեմ տուն կդնեմ սաղ ու անցած տուրի արդյունքները

----------


## Նաիրուհի

ՏՈՒՐ 15

 1. Ֆրանսիա-Նիգերիա 2:0
 2. Գերմանիա-Ալժիր 2:1
 3. Արգենտինա-Շվեյցարիա 2:2 Արգենտինան
 4. Բելգիա-ԱՄՆ 2:1

Հեռախոսով եմ, կներեք, որ սենց գրեմ

----------


## John

*insider*

1. Ֆրանսիա-Նիգերիա 2-2 (Ֆրանսիա)
2. Գերմանիա-Ալժիր 2-0
3. Արգենտինա-Շվեյցարիա 2-1
4. Բելգիա-ԱՄՆ 1-1 (ԱՄՆ) 

*Hixos*

1. Ֆրանսիա 2-0 Նիգերիա
2. Գերմանիա 3-0 Ալժիր
3. Արգենտինա 2-1 Շվեյցարիա
4. Բելգիա 2-0 ԱՄՆ 

*Tiger29*

1. Ֆրանսիա-Նիգերիա 3-0
2. Գերմանիա-Ալժիր 4-0
3. Արգենտինա-Շվեյցարիա 2-1
4. Բելգիա-ԱՄՆ 2-1 

*Տրիբուն*

1. Ֆրանսիա-Նիգերիա 2:0
2. Գերմանիա-Ալժիր 3:0
3. Արգենտինա-Շվեյցարիա 2:1
4. Բելգիա-ԱՄՆ 2:0 

*Աբելյան*

1. Ֆրանսիա-Նիգերիա 1-0
2. Գերմանիա-Ալժիր 3-0
3. Արգենտինա-Շվեյցարիա 2-1
4. Բելգիա-ԱՄՆ 1-0 

*Ռուֆուս*

1. Ֆրանսիա-Նիգերիա 2-0
2. Գերմանիա-Ալժիր 3-0
3. Արգենտինա-Շվեյցարիա 2-1
4. Բելգիա-ԱՄՆ 1-1 անցնում է Բելգիան 

*Ambrosine*

1. Ֆրանսիա-Նիգերիա 3-1
2. Գերմանիա-Ալժիր 2-1 
3. Արգենտինա-Շվեյցարիա 2-0 
4. Բելգիա-ԱՄՆ 1-1 (կանցնի Բելգիան)

*John*

1. Ֆրանսիա-Նիգերիա 2-0
2. Գերմանիա-Ալժիր 2-2 (Գերմանիա)
3. Արգենտինա-Շվեյցարիա  1-1 (Արգենտինա)
4. Բելգիա-ԱՄՆ 1-1 (Բելգիա)

----------


## insider

> հասնեմ տուն կդնեմ սաղ ու անցած տուրի արդյունքները


Էս տուրի արդյունքները թաքուն դիր Ջոն ջան ... Էս տուրը խայտառակ եղանք:

----------


## John

> Էս տուրի արդյունքները թաքուն դիր Ջոն ջան ... Էս տուրը խայտառակ եղանք:


ես էլ մտածում էի չդնեմ... կամ գոնե առավոտ... 10 միավորս ա համը հանում, թե չէ չէի դնի  :LOL:

----------

insider (30.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ես էլ մտածում էի չդնեմ... կամ գոնե առավոտ... 10 միավորս ա համը հանում, թե չէ չէի դնի


Դիր, ես էնտեղ լիքը միավորներ ունեմ ստանալու  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ու՜խ, ևս 7 միավոր կպցրի  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (30.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ու՜խ, ևս 7 միավոր կպցրի


Ռուֆ, զգուշացի, իմ նավսը դեռ մենակ Քլոզեին չի կարողացել վնասել  :Tongue:  Իսկ ես սկսում եմ ջղայնայնայ

----------


## Յոհաննես

2. Գերմանիա-Ալժիր 2-0
3. Արգենտինա-Շվեյցարիա 2-0 
4. Բելգիա-ԱՄՆ 1-2

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ռուֆ, զգուշացի, իմ նավսը դեռ մենակ Քլոզեին չի կարողացել վնասել  Իսկ ես սկսում եմ ջղայնայնայ


Քլոզեի համար հականաֆս ունեմ:  :Tongue:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Քլոզեի համար հականաֆս ունեմ:


Ափսոս է տղեն, ոտը կջարդի։

----------


## insider

... աաաա, էլ ոչ մեկին չեմ լսելու: Ինչ մտքիս գա գրելու եմ: Էսօր էլ ընկերոջս լսեցի ու Ֆրանսիան նիչա դրեցի: Սկզբից 2:0 էի գրել: Թե որտեղից աչքն ընկավ, հարցրեց, ես էլ ասեցի կանխատեսում եմ անում, ինքն էլ բռենց իբր խորհուրդ տվեց ... ես քո ինչն եմ ասել հա ...   :Angry2: 




> Ռուֆ, զգուշացի, իմ նավսը դեռ մենակ Քլոզեին չի կարողացել վնասել  Իսկ ես սկսում եմ ջղայնայնայ


Նաիրուհի քույրիկ, էտ նավսիդ հակառակից չունե՞ս, մի քիչ դեսը փչես գա ...

----------

Նաիրուհի (30.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու՜խ, ևս 7 միավոր կպցրի


Մենակ դու չես, քեզ շատ լավ մի զգա  :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. էս տուրի խաղերի արդյունքները համարյա սաղս նույնն ենք դրել: Լավ չի , դիրքային փոփոխություն փաստորեն չի կարա լինի:  :Sad:

----------


## insider

> Մենակ դու չես, քեզ շատ լավ մի զգա 
> 
> Հ.Գ. էս տուրի խաղերի արդյունքները համարյա սաղս նույնն ենք դրել: Լավ չի , դիրքային փոփոխություն փաստորեն չի կարա լինի:


Ոնց չկա Տրիբուն ձյա, ես մանրից հավասարվում եմ գրաունդ զերոին կամ էլ` Ջոնին ... :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նաիրուհի քույրիկ, էտ նավսիդ հակառակից չունե՞ս, մի քիչ դեսը փչես գա ...


Վաղը հանդիպման արի՝ փչեմ  :Wink:

----------

insider (30.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոնց չկա Տրիբուն ձյա, ես մանրից հավասարվում եմ գրաունդ զերոին կամ էլ` Ջոնին ...


Համեստութուն ես անում, հոբար ....  :LOL:  Առաջին 5-6 տեղերի մոտ էն վիճակն ա, որ մի հատ - երկու հատ ճիշտ արդյունքի գուշակումով կարելի ա առաջին տեղ դուրս գալ: Բայց վատը էն ա, որ մեր գուշակած ճշտի վրա Ռուֆուսի ճիշտն էլ ա բռնում: 

Ոնց որ Իտալիայից եկել ա Ռուֆը, գնանք բռնենք ոտերը ջարդենք:

----------

Ambrosine (01.07.2014), insider (30.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վաղը հանդիպման արի՝ փչեմ


Մեղա-մեղա ....

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մեղա-մեղա ....


Դու էլ արի, Տրիբուն ձյա, Ռուֆին կբռնեմ՝ ոտերը կջարդեք  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու էլ արի, Տրիբուն ձյա, Ռուֆին կբռնեմ՝ ոտերը կջարդեք


Կարամ ոչ  :Sad:  Բայց կարամ ասեմ ոնց ջարդեք  :LOL:

----------


## John

*Տասնչորսերորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1. Բրազիլիա – Չիլի 1-1 (Բրազիլիա)
2. Կոլումբիա - Ուրուգվայ 2-0
3. Հոլանդիա - Մեքսիկա 2-1
4. Կոստա-Ռիկա - Հունաստան 1-1 (Կոստա-Ռիկա)

1. Hixos 14 միավոր
1. Ռուֆուս 10 միավոր
3. Յոհաննես 9 միավոր
4. Tiger29 8 միավոր
4. Ambrosine 8 միավոր
6. Աբելյան 4 միավոր
6. **David** 4 միավոր
8. Տրիբուն 2 միավոր
8. Նաիրուհի 2 միավոր
8. Insider 2 միավոր 
11. Պիրիտ -
----------------------
John 10 միավոր

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը տասնչորսերորդ տուրից հետո*

1. Ռուֆուս *96 միավոր*
2. Hixos *85 միավոր*
2. Պիրիտ *81 միավոր*
4. Տրիբուն *79 միավոր*
5. **David** *78 միավոր*
6. Յոհաննես *77 միավոր*
7. Insider *75 միավոր*
7.Նաիրուհի *75 միավոր*
9. Ambrosine *60 միավոր*
10. Աբելյան *57 միավոր*
11.Tiger29 *40 միավոր*

----------------------
John *83 միավոր*

----------


## John

Hixos + 4 միավոր, քիչ էի հաշվել, մյուս տուրի արդյունքներին կգումարեմ)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես էսօր գիշերվանից խառը թռիչքների մեջ եմ լինելու մի երկու շաբաթ ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ չեմ հասցնի հաջորդ տուրերի կանխատեսումներս ուղարկեմ: Հազար ներողություն եմ խնդրում կեսից մրցույթը լքելու համար: 

Ռուֆուսին հղում եմ ջերմ ողջույններս: Ապեր, հույս ունեմ չես նեղացել, որ մի պահ ոտերդ ջարդելու ցանկության առաջացավ: Ես գոնե անկեղծ ասեցի, մնացածը մեջներն են պահում, այսինքն ավելի դաժան պլաններ ունեն քո հետ կապված  :LOL:  Մյուս առաջնությանը իրար հետ փող ենք դնելու, ընգեր, չի կարելի թողնել, որ քո տաղանդը գնա կորի: 

Հավաքածս 79 միավորից 20-ը տալիս եմ Նաիրուհուն, 20-ը՝ Աստղոյին, մեր ֆուտբոլասեր գեղեցկուհիներին: Մնացած 39-ը Սաշիկի փայն ա, արդեն տարել ա:

----------

**David** (01.07.2014), insider (01.07.2014), John (02.07.2014), Mephistopheles (01.07.2014), Sagittarius (02.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.07.2014), Շինարար (01.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2014)

----------


## John

Տրիբուն ախպեր, 1/4ի կանխատեսումներդ էլ ուղարկի, կտեղադրեմ էդ տուրի հետ) հաճելի թռիչքներ եմ մաղթում)))

----------

Ambrosine (01.07.2014), insider (01.07.2014), Տրիբուն (01.07.2014)

----------


## insider

> Տրիբուն ախպեր, 1/4ի կանխատեսումներդ էլ ուղարկի, կտեղադրեմ էդ տուրի հետ) հաճելի թռիչքներ եմ մաղթում)))


Հա էլի, ճիշտ ա ասում Ջոն ախպերը Տրիբուն ձյա, կիսաեզրափակիչն ու եզրափակիչն էլ էլ մի տեղից կուղարկես ... հաղթելու ենք  :Wink:

----------


## **David**

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես էսօր գիշերվանից խառը թռիչքների մեջ եմ լինելու մի երկու շաբաթ ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ չեմ հասցնի հաջորդ տուրերի կանխատեսումներս ուղարկեմ: Հազար ներողություն եմ խնդրում կեսից մրցույթը լքելու համար: 
> 
> Ռուֆուսին հղում եմ ջերմ ողջույններս: Ապեր, հույս ունեմ չես նեղացել, որ մի պահ ոտերդ ջարդելու ցանկության առաջացավ: Ես գոնե անկեղծ ասեցի, մնացածը մեջներն են պահում, այսինքն ավելի դաժան պլաններ ունեն քո հետ կապված  Մյուս առաջնությանը իրար հետ փող ենք դնելու, ընգեր, չի կարելի թողնել, որ քո տաղանդը գնա կորի: 
> 
> Հավաքածս 79 միավորից 20-ը տալիս եմ Նաիրուհուն, 20-ը՝ Աստղոյին, մեր ֆուտբոլասեր գեղեցկուհիներին: Մնացած 39-ը Սաշիկի փայն ա, արդեն տարել ա:


  Եսել նույն ձև շատ փորձեցի ստե ժակամակս հետ ընգան գործերս,, արդեն երկու տուրա լքել եմ մրցույթը գործնական զբաղվածության հետևանքով, բայձ ձեր հետ եմ,,մեկ մեկ հետևում եմ,,..... հաջողություն  մյուսներին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ախպեր, 1/4ի կանխատեսումներդ էլ ուղարկի, կտեղադրեմ էդ տուրի հետ) հաճելի թռիչքներ եմ մաղթում)))


Հրամանքդ ի կատար, ուստա  :LOL: 

Քեզ էլ շատ մերսիներ, շատ լավ ես կազմակերպել ու անցկացնում մրցույթը:

----------

Ambrosine (01.07.2014), John (02.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա էլի, ճիշտ ա ասում Ջոն ախպերը Տրիբուն ձյա, կիսաեզրափակիչն ու եզրափակիչն էլ էլ մի տեղից կուղարկես ... հաղթելու ենք


insider հոբարին էլ ասեմ, որ գոլերի ընդհանուր միջինը նվազել ա մինչև 2.7 ու հավասարվել ա 98թ. Ֆրանսիական ԱԱ-ի միջինին:

----------

insider (02.07.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Hixos + 4 միավոր, քիչ էի հաշվել, մյուս տուրի արդյունքներին կգումարեմ)


Թե ուզում ես, գրառումդ խմբագրեմ, Հիքսոսի անվան դիմաց 85 գրեմ:




> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես էսօր գիշերվանից խառը թռիչքների մեջ եմ լինելու մի երկու շաբաթ ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ չեմ հասցնի հաջորդ տուրերի կանխատեսումներս ուղարկեմ: Հազար ներողություն եմ խնդրում կեսից մրցույթը լքելու համար: 
> 
> Ռուֆուսին հղում եմ ջերմ ողջույններս: Ապեր, հույս ունեմ չես նեղացել, որ մի պահ ոտերդ ջարդելու ցանկության առաջացավ: Ես գոնե անկեղծ ասեցի, մնացածը մեջներն են պահում, այսինքն ավելի դաժան պլաններ ունեն քո հետ կապված  Մյուս առաջնությանը իրար հետ փող ենք դնելու, ընգեր, չի կարելի թողնել, որ քո տաղանդը գնա կորի: 
> 
> Հավաքածս 79 միավորից 20-ը տալիս եմ Նաիրուհուն, 20-ը՝ Աստղոյին, մեր ֆուտբոլասեր գեղեցկուհիներին: Մնացած 39-ը Սաշիկի փայն ա, արդեն տարել ա:


Շատ զգացված եմ, Տրիբուն ջան, բայց ես էլ կցանկանամ, որ գուշակես մյուս խաղերի արդյունքները ու նախապես ուղարկես Ջոնին: Էդպես ավելի լավ կլինի: Հո էդպես հեշտ Ռուֆին չե՞ս զիջելու դիրքերը, դու մեր թեկնածուն ես  :Jpit: : Ռուֆ, հուսով եմ` թեմայի կատակները քեզ մի գրամ չեն նեղացնում  :Jpit: 

Մեկ էլ ժող, էական չէ` քանի խաղի գուշակություն եք բաց թողել, ես էլ եմ բաց թողել, մեկ-մեկ վերջին վայրկյանին եմ հաջողացնում Ջոնին մի կերպ նամակ ուղարկել, այնպես որ դուխով մասնակցեք  :Wink:

----------

Lílium (02.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.07.2014)

----------


## John

Աստղ ջան, զբաղվածությունդ հաշվի առնելով էի էդ տարբերակը առաջարկել, եթե հարմար ա ավռլացրու խնդրեմ) տուրի միավորներն էլ 10-> 14

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տրիբուն ձյա  :Sad:  Առանց քեզ հետաքրքիր չի լինի, բա էլ ում ինադ եմ գուշակելու  :Jpit:  Ժողովուրդը ճիշտ ա ասում, գոնե քառորդ եզրափակչինը ուղարկի, մնացածն էլ ոնց էլ լինի, կհարմարացնես ուղարկել:

----------

insider (02.07.2014)

----------


## John

> Տրիբուն ձյա  Առանց քեզ հետաքրքիր չի լինի, բա էլ ում ինադ եմ գուշակելու  Ժողովուրդը ճիշտ ա ասում, գոնե քառորդ եզրափակչինը ուղարկի, մնացածն էլ ոնց էլ լինի, կհարմարացնես ուղարկել:


ուղարկել ա արդեն Տրիբուն ձյան իր կանխատեսումները  :Smile:  իսկ արդյունքները կտեղադրեմ քիչ անց  :Smile:

----------


## John

*Տասնհինգերորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1. Ֆրանսիա-Նիգերիա 2-0
2. Գերմանիա-Ալժիր 0-0 (Գերմանիա)
3. Արգենտինա-Շվեյցարիա 0-0 (Արգենտինա)
4. Բելգիա-ԱՄՆ 0-0 (Բելգիա)

1. Նաիրուհի 12 միավոր
1. Ռուֆուս 12 միավոր
3. Ambrosine 8 միավոր
4. Տրիբուն 7 միավոր
4. Hixos 7 միավոր
6. Insider 3 միավոր
7. Tiger29 2 միավոր
7. Աբելյան 2 միավոր
9. Յոհաննես 0 միավոր
9. **David** -
9. Պիրիտ -
----------------------
John 22 միավոր


*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը 15րդ տուրից հետո*

1. Ռուֆուս *108 միավոր*
2. Hixos *92 միավոր*
2. Նաիրուհի *87 միավոր*
2. Տրիբուն *86 միավոր*
4. Պիրիտ *81 միավոր*
5. **David** *78 միավոր*
6. Insider *78 միավոր*
7. Յոհաննես *77 միավոր*
9. Ambrosine *68 միավոր*
10. Աբելյան *59 միավոր*
11.Tiger29 *42 միավոր*

----------------------
John *105 միավոր*

----------

insider (02.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2014)

----------


## John

*Տուր 16*

1.Ֆրանսիա - Գերմանիա
2.Բրազիլիա - Կոլումբիա
3.Արգենտինա - Բելգիա
4.Հոլանդիա - Կոստա Ռիկա

Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *04.07.2014թ. ժամը 19:30*
Նշված ժամկետից ուշ տարբերակներ ուղարկել պետք չէ, ուղղակի տեղադրեք ձեր տարբերակները թեմայում, և, հաշվի կառնվեն միայն տեղադրման պահին դեռ չսկսված խաղերի արդյունքները:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տրիբունի տեղը ես կարամ խաղամ… ի՞նչ պտի անեմ…

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Նենց վիրավորական է, որ խաղի արդյունքները գոլերի թվով-բանով ճիշտ ես գուշակում, բայց, եսիմ ինչի, էդ արդյունքը լրացուցիչ ժամանակում է գրանցվում։ ։բեեե սաղին, որ գոլերը հիմնական ժամանակում չեն խփում։

Զատո Բելգիան անցավ  :Love: 

4:4` եվրոպական ու հարավամերիկյան թիմերի դիմակայություն  :Jpit:  Եվրոպականներից մենակ Բելգիան է արժանի հաղթանակի  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Նենց վիրավորական է, որ խաղի արդյունքները գոլերի թվով-բանով ճիշտ ես գուշակում, բայց, եսիմ ինչի, էդ արդյունքը լրացուցիչ ժամանակում է գրանցվում։ ։բեեե սաղին, որ գոլերը հիմնական ժամանակում չեն խփում։
> 
> Զատո Բելգիան անցավ 
> 
> 4:4` եվրոպական ու հարավամերիկյան թիմերի դիմակայություն  Եվրոպականներից մենակ Բելգիան է արժանի հաղթանակի


Կոստա Ռիկան հարավային Ամերիկա չէ, էլ չասես նման բան  :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Կոստա Ռիկան հարավային Ամերիկա չէ, էլ չասես նման բան


Մարդիկ Հարավային Ամերիկան հաճախ Լատինական Ամերիկայի հետ են խառնում, էդ թվում՝ իմիգրացիոն ծրագրերի գծով Կանադայի առաջատար իրավաբաններից մեկը, ով մի քանի օր առաջ մարդկանց ականջներից լապշա կախելու ընթացքում ասեց, թե Մեքսիկան հարավամերիկյան երկիր ա:

----------

Նաիրուհի (02.07.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Կոստա Ռիկան հարավային Ամերիկա չէ, էլ չասես նման բան


Գագը ճիշտ է ասում ։Ճ ուշադիր չէի եղել։ Ամբողջ առաջնության ընթացքում հետևեցի խոսքիս, որ Հարավային Ամերիկա չասեմ, որովհետև լատինամերիկյան երկրների ֆուտբոլն եմ սիրում, էն էլ սենց պատասխանատու պահին վերջը թռավ մատներիս ծայրից  :Jpit:  

Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ՝ հասկանալի է, որ Լատինական Ամերիկայի մասին էր խոսքը։

Հ.Գ. Ու վաբշե, փոխանակ վրիպումս նկատելուց հետո ականջիս թաքուն ասես, որ ուղղեմ, մի բան էլ հրապարակային քլնգում ես  :Beee:   :Cray:  վերջ մեր մեջ, Ռուֆուս տղա։ Կռիս ես դու։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես սիրեմ գը հարապարակային նվաստացումները, բոլորի աչքի առաջ  :Blush: 

Հ.Գ. մեր միջև ամեն արդեն վերջացած չէ՞ր  :Blush:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ես սիրեմ գը հարապարակային նվաստացումները, բոլորի աչքի առաջ 
> 
> Հ.Գ. մեր միջև ամեն արդեն վերջացած չէ՞ր


Բա ինձ էլ թվում էր՝ նոր է սկսվում  :Blush:  օկի, դե դու մյուս հանդիպումներին կտեսնես հրապարակային նվաստացումներդ  :Beee:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, զբաղվածությունդ հաշվի առնելով էի էդ տարբերակը առաջարկել, եթե հարմար ա ավռլացրու խնդրեմ) տուրի միավորներն էլ 10-> 14


Հա, գրաֆիկս նախանձելի չի, բայց մեկ-մեկ ակումբում գրելու-ջնջելու շռայլություն ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս:
Որ գրառումը որ պետք ա խմբագրել, տեղեկացման համակարգով հայտնեք, թե ինչը պետք ա փոխվի, կփոխեմ:

Խմբագրեցի գրառումը, մի հատ դու էլ նայի. պիտի որ ճիշտ լինի արդեն:
Ապրես, John ջան  :Wink:

----------

John (04.07.2014)

----------


## John

> Հա, գրաֆիկս նախանձելի չի, բայց մեկ-մեկ ակումբում գրելու-ջնջելու շռայլություն ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս:
> Որ գրառումը որ պետք ա խմբագրել, տեղեկացման համակարգով հայտնեք, թե ինչը պետք ա փոխվի, կփոխեմ:
> 
> Խմբագրեցի գրառումը, մի հատ դու էլ նայի. պիտի որ ճիշտ լինի արդեն:
> Ապրես, John ջան


Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է Աստղ քույրիկ, շնորհակալություն)))

----------


## John

Տուր 16

*Տրիբուն*

Բրազիլիա - Կոլոմբիա 2:1
Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 1:1 Գերմանիան դուրս կգա
Նիդերլանդներ - Կոստա Ռիկա 2:1
Բելգիա - Արգենտինա 1:0

*Աբելյան*

1.Ֆրանսիա - Գերմանիա 1-1 (Ֆրանսիա)
2.Բրազիլիա - Կոլումբիա 2-1
3.Արգենտինա - Բելգիա 1-1 (Արգենտինա)
4.Հոլանդիա - Կոստա Ռիկա 2-0 

*Յոհաննես*

1.Ֆրանսիա - Գերմանիա 1-1
2.Բրազիլիա - Կոլումբիա 1-1
3.Արգենտինա - Բելգիա 1-1
4.Հոլանդիա - Կոստա Ռիկա 1-1 

Յոհանն, մինչև խաղերի սկսվելը կարող ես գրել նաև, թե որ թիմերը քո կարծիքով կանցնեն հաջորդ փուլ

*Ռուֆուս*

1.Ֆրանսիա - Գերմանիա 0-0 անցնում է Գերմանիան
2.Բրազիլիա - Կոլումբիա 1-2
3.Արգենտինա - Բելգիա 1-1 անցնում է Արգենտինան
4.Հոլանդիա - Կոստա Ռիկա 2-0 

*Tiger29*

1.Ֆրանսիա - Գերմանիա 3:2
2.Բրազիլիա - Կոլումբիա 1:3
3.Արգենտինա - Բելգիա 1:2
4.Հոլանդիա - Կոստա Ռիկա 2:1

Նաիրուհի

1.Ֆրանսիա - Գերմանիա` 1:3
2.Բրազիլիա - Կոլումբիա` 2:1
3.Արգենտինա - Բելգիա՝ 1:2
4.Հոլանդիա - Կոստա Ռիկա` 1:1 Կոստա Ռիկա


Ambrisine 

1.Ֆրանսիա - Գերմանիա 1-1 (կանցնի Գերմանիան)
2.Բրազիլիա - Կոլումբիա 2-1
3.Արգենտինա - Բելգիա 1-2
4.Հոլանդիա - Կոստա Ռիկա 2-2  (կանցնի Հոլանդիան)

John

Բրազիլիա - Կոլոմբիա 2-1
Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2:1 
Նիդերլանդներ - Կոստա Ռիկա 2:1
Բելգիա - Արգենտինա 2-1

----------


## John

Զբաղված եմ լինելու, եթե նամակով տարբերակ ուղարկեք մինչև առաջին խաղի սկսվելը, ուշոտ կդնեմ ստեղ

----------


## John

hixos

Բրազիլիա 1-2 Կոլումբիա 
Գերմանիա 2-0 Ֆրանսիա  
Նիդերլանդներ 3-0 Կոստա Ռիկա 
Բելգիա 1-0 Արգենտինա

----------


## insider

Տուր 16


1.Ֆրանսիա - Գերմանիա 1-0

2.Բրազիլիա - Կոլումբիա 2-2 /Բրազիլիա/

3.Արգենտինա - Բելգիա 2-1

4.Հոլանդիա - Կոստա Ռիկա 1-2

----------


## John

> Տուր 16
> 
> 
> 1.Ֆրանսիա - Գերմանիա 1-0
> 
> 2.Բրազիլիա - Կոլումբիա 2-2 /Բրազիլիա/
> 
> 3.Արգենտինա - Բելգիա 2-1
> 
> 4.Հոլանդիա - Կոստա Ռիկա 1-2


Insider ախպեր, խաղերն ու թիմերը հերթականությամբ գրի, որ թյուրիմացաբար սխալ չհաշվեմ միավորները։ Այսուհետ, հիմա չէ)

----------


## insider

> Insider ախպեր, խաղերն ու թիմերը հերթականությամբ գրի, որ թյուրիմացաբար սխալ չհաշվեմ միավորները։ Այսուհետ, հիմա չէ)


Սորրի Ջոն ախպեր, բայց հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ այ էս գրառումից եմ քոփի փեստ արել  :Wink: 




> *Տուր 16*
> 
> 1.Ֆրանսիա - Գերմանիա
> 2.Բրազիլիա - Կոլումբիա
> 3.Արգենտինա - Բելգիա
> 4.Հոլանդիա - Կոստա Ռիկա
> 
> Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *04.07.2014թ. ժամը 19:30*
> Նշված ժամկետից ուշ տարբերակներ ուղարկել պետք չէ, ուղղակի տեղադրեք ձեր տարբերակները թեմայում, և, հաշվի կառնվեն միայն տեղադրման պահին դեռ չսկսված խաղերի արդյունքները:

----------


## John

> Սորրի Ջոն ախպեր, բայց հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ այ էս գրառումից եմ քոփի փեստ արել


Հազար ներողություն) ես եմ մեղավոր, Տրիբուն ձյայի գրառումից էի քոփի արել։ հեռախոսով մտնելն էլ էս ա..

----------


## insider

> Հազար ներողություն) ես եմ մեղավոր, Տրիբուն ձյայի գրառումից էի քոփի արել։ հեռախոսով մտնելն էլ էս ա..


Ջոն, ապեր, մի հատ էլ հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ քո գրածը լավ էլ ճիշտ ա, համ հերթականությունը, համ էլ թիմերի դասավորությունը: Մնացած մասնակիցներն են խառնել:

----------


## John

> Ջոն, ապեր, մի հատ էլ հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ քո գրածը լավ էլ ճիշտ ա, համ հերթականությունը, համ էլ թիմերի դասավորությունը: Մնացած մասնակիցներն են խառնել:


+1 միավոր Insiderին   :LOL:

----------

insider (06.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Աաաաաա, ինչ անհարմար բան ստացվեց, փաստորեն ես 0 միավոր  :Cry:

----------


## John

*Տասնվեցերորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1.Ֆրանսիա - Գերմանիա 0-1
2.Բրազիլիա - Կոլումբիա 2-1
3.Արգենտինա - Բելգիա 1-0
4.Հոլանդիա - Կոստա Ռիկա 0-0 (Հոլանդիա)

1. Նաիրուհի *12 միավոր*
1. Ambrosine *12 միավոր*
3. Աբելյան *7 միավոր*
3. Տրիբուն *7 միավոր*
5. Յոհաննես *3 միավոր*
5. Insider *3 միավոր*
7. Hixos *2 միավոր*
8. Ռուֆուս *0 միավոր*
8. Tiger29 *0 միավոր*
8. **David** -
8. Պիրիտ -
----------------------
John *10 միավոր*

*
Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը 16րդ տուրից հետո*

1. Ռուֆուս *108 միավոր*
2. Նաիրուհի *99 միավոր*
3. Hixos *94 միավոր*
4. Տրիբուն *93 միավոր*
5. Պիրիտ *81 միավոր*
5. Insider *81 միավոր*
7. Ambrosine *80 միավոր*
7. Յոհաննես *80 միավոր*
9. **David** *78 միավոր*
10. Աբելյան *66 միավոր*
11.Tiger29 *42 միավոր*

----------------------
John *115 միավոր*

հ.գ
մի հատ ամեն մեկդ ձերը հաշվեք, տեսեք հո սխալ չե՞մ հաշվել, ժամը հաշվի առնելով, լիովին հնարավոր տարբերակ եմ համարում
մեկդ էլ իմը հաշվեք, ինչ-որ շատ ա աչքիս երևում  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (06.07.2014), insider (06.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (06.07.2014), Տրիբուն (06.07.2014)

----------


## John

*Տուր 17*

1. Բրազիլիա - Գերմանիա
2. Հոլանդիա - Արգենտինա

*Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ 08.07.14թ. ժամը 23:00*
Նշված ժամկետից ուշ տարբերակներ ուղարկել պետք չէ, ուղղակի տեղադրեք ձեր տարբերակները թեմայում, և, հաշվի կառնվեն միայն տեղադրման պահին դեռ չսկսված խաղերի արդյունքները:

հիշեցում՝




> 1. Տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս գրում ենք *միայն* հիմնական ժամանակի հաշիվը:
> 
> 2. Ոչ-ոքի արդյունքի դեպքում պետք է նշել նաև, թե ձեր կարծիքով *որ թիմը կանցնի հաջորդ փուլ*: Հաջորդ փուլ անցնող թիմին գուշակելու դեպքում մասնակիցը կստանա լրացուցիչ *2 միավոր*
> 
> *Տարբերակի օրինակ*՝ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Ambrosine (06.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 1. Տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս գրում ենք միայն հիմնական ժամանակի հաշիվը:


Էս պահը մի քիչ սխալ ենք արել երևի: Պետք էր համ հիմնական համ լրացուցիչ ժամանակով հաշվել արդյունքը, քանի որ ըստ էության տարբերությունը մեծ չի: Իսկ այ հետո անցումի համար, որը կախված ա պենալներից, նոր լրացուցիչ +2 միավորը գումարվեր:

----------

John (08.07.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

1. Բրազիլիա - Գերմանիա՝ 1:1  Բրազիլիա
2. Հոլանդիա - Արգենտինա՝ 2:1

----------

John (08.07.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հասցրի Ճ

*Տուր 17
*
1. Բրազիլիա - Գերմանիա 1-2
2. Նիդերլանդներ - Արգենտինա 1-1 (կանցնի Նիդերլանդները)

----------

John (08.07.2014)

----------


## John

*Տուր 17*

*Insider*

1. Բրազիլիա - Գերմանիա 1-1 /Բրազիլիա/
2. Հոլանդիա - Արգենտինա 1-1 /Արգենտինա/ 

*Յոհաննես*

1. Բրազիլիա - Գերմանիա 0-2
2. Հոլանդիա - Արգենտինա 2-1

*Hixos*

1. Բրազիլիա 0-2 Գերմանիա
2. Հոլանդիա 1-1 Արգենտինա (Հոլանդիա) 

*Աբելյան*

1. Բրազիլիա - Գերմանիա 1-0
2. Հոլանդիա - Արգենտինա 1-1 (Արգենտինա) 


*John*

1. Բրազիլիա - Գերմանիա 0-2
2. Հոլանդիա - Արգենտինա 2-2  (Հոլանդիա) 

*Tiger29*

1. Բրազիլիա - Գերմանիա 1:3
2. Հոլանդիա - Արգենտինա 2:1 

*Տրիբուն*

1. Բրազիլիա - Գերմանիա 0:2
2. Հոլանդիա - Արգենտինա 2:1 

*Ռուֆուս*

1. Բրազիլիա - Գերմանիա 1-2
2. Հոլանդիա - Արգենտինա 1-1 անցնում է Հոլլանդիան

----------


## John

> Էս պահը մի քիչ սխալ ենք արել երևի: Պետք էր համ հիմնական համ լրացուցիչ ժամանակով հաշվել արդյունքը, քանի որ ըստ էության տարբերությունը մեծ չի: Իսկ այ հետո անցումի համար, որը կախված ա պենալներից, նոր լրացուցիչ +2 միավորը գումարվեր:


Համամիտ եմ Տրիբուն ձյա, հետո եթե էլի մրցույթ կազմակերպեմ, երևի տենց էլ կանեմ,  ուղղակի ոչ մտածելու ժամանակ կար, ոչ էլ քննարկելու, շատ խիտ էր գրաֆիկը)))

----------

Տրիբուն (09.07.2014)

----------


## John

Տասնյոթերորդ տուրի արդյունքները

1.Բրազիլիա - Գերմանիա 1-7
2. Հոլանդիա - Արգենտինա 0-0 (Արգենտինա)

1. Hixos 5 միավոր
1. Ambrosine 5 միավոր
1. Աբելյան 5 միավոր
1. Ռուֆուս 5 միավոր
1. Insider 5 միավոր
6. Յոհաննես 2 միավոր
6. Tiger29 2 միավոր
6. Տրիբուն 2 միավոր
9. Նաիրուհի 0 միավոր
9. **David** -
9. Պիրիտ -
----------------------
John 5 միավոր


Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը 17րդ տուրից հետո

1. Ռուֆուս *113 միավոր*
2. Նաիրուհի *99 միավոր*
2. Hixos *99 միավոր*
4. Տրիբուն *95 միավոր*
5. Insider *86 միավոր*
6. Ambrosine *85 միավոր*
7. Յոհաննես *82 միավոր*
8. Պիրիտ *81 միավոր*
9. **David** *78 միավոր*
10. Աբելյան *71 միավոր*
11.Tiger29 *44 միավոր*

----------------------
John *120 միավոր*

----------

Ambrosine (10.07.2014), Tiger29 (10.07.2014)

----------


## John

*Տուր 18*

1. Բրազիլիա - Հոլանդիա
2. Գերմանիա - Արգենտինա

Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *12.07.14թ. ժամը 23:00*
Նշված ժամկետից ուշ տարբերակներ ուղարկել պետք չէ, ուղղակի տեղադրեք ձեր տարբերակները թեմայում, և, հաշվի կառնվեն միայն տեղադրման պահին դեռ չսկսված խաղերի արդյունքները:

Հիշեցում՝




> Եթե կանխատեսում եք, որ խաղի հիմնական ժամանակը կավարտվի ոչ-ոքի, ապա նշեք նաև, թե ո՞ր թիմը ձեր կարծիքով ի վերջո կհաղթի (լրացուցիչ ժամանակում, կամ 11 մետրանոց հարվածներով)


Հիշեցնեմ նաև եզրափակչի մասնակիցների և հաղթողի հետ կապված կանխատեսումները: Այդ կանխատեսումներից ստացվելիք միավորները կգումարվեն 18րդ տուրի ամփոփումից հետո:



> *Տրիբուն* 
> 
> Բրազիլիա-Գանա 
> Գանա
> 
> *Ambrosine* 
> 
> Բրազիլիա-Իսպանիա
> Իսպանիա
> ...

----------

Ambrosine (10.07.2014)

----------


## Լեո

> Հիշեցնեմ նաև եզրափակչի մասնակիցների և հաղթողի հետ կապված կանխատեսումները: Այդ կանխատեսումներից ստացվելիք միավորները կգումարվեն 18րդ տուրի ամփոփումից հետո:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John* 
> 
>  Գերմանիա-Իսպանիա 
>  Բրազիլիա


John ջան, էս կայֆավա՞տ ես եղել, թե՞ ես լավ չեմ հասկացել միտքդ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> John ջան, էս կայֆավա՞տ ես եղել, թե՞ ես լավ չեմ հասկացել միտքդ



Բա չե՞ս հիշում ))`




> John-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> *John*
> 
> Եզրափակիչ՝ *Գերմանիա-Իսպանիա*
> 
> Հաղթող՝ *Բրազիլիա*
> 
> ...

----------


## Լեո

> Բա չե՞ս հիշում ))`


Չէ, նոր եմ տեսնում  :Jpit: 

Իրականում հենց Բրազիլիան էլ չեմպիոն դարձավ… Մունդիալ 2014-ի անակնկալների գծով չեմպիոն  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> John ջան, էս կայֆավա՞տ ես եղել, թե՞ ես լավ չեմ հասկացել միտքդ


Լեո ջան, կայֆավատի հարց չի, իրարից անկախ կանխատեսումներ են ))) Իրականում մտածում էի, որ Բրազիլիային կսարքեն չեմպիոն, բայց եվրոպական եզրափակիչ էի ուզում տեսնել )))

----------

Լեո (12.07.2014)

----------


## John

> *Տուր 18*
> 
> 1. Բրազիլիա - Հոլանդիա
> 2. Գերմանիա - Արգենտինա
> 
> Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *12.07.14թ. ժամը 23:00*
> Նշված ժամկետից ուշ տարբերակներ ուղարկել պետք չէ, ուղղակի տեղադրեք ձեր տարբերակները թեմայում, և, հաշվի կառնվեն միայն տեղադրման պահին դեռ չսկսված խաղերի արդյունքները:


Հիշեցում՝ տարբերակների ուղարկման համար մնացել է 11.5 ժամ  :Smile:

----------


## John

*Տուր 18*

*Hixos*

1. Բրազիլիա 2-3 Հոլանդիա
2. Գերմանիա 2-0 Արգենտինա 

*Tiger29*

1. Բրազիլիա - Հոլանդիա 2:1
2. Գերմանիա - Արգենտինա 3:1 

*Ambrosine*

1. Բրազիլիա - Նիդերլանդներ 1-1 (կհաղթի Բրազիլիան` 11 մետրանոցներով)
2. Գերմանիա - Արգենտինա 3-1 

*Insider*

1. Բրազիլիա - Հոլանդիա 3-1
2. Գերմանիա - Արգենտինա 1-2 

*Աբելյան*

1. Բրազիլիա - Հոլանդիա 2-1
2. Գերմանիա - Արգենտինա 2-0 

*John*

1. Բրազիլիա - Հոլանդիա 2-2 Բրազիլիա
2. Գերմանիա - Արգենտինա 2-1

----------


## John

*Նաիրուհի*

1. Բրազիլիա - Հոլանդիա 2-1
2. Գերմանիա - Արգենտինա 1-2

----------


## John

*Ռուֆուս*

1.Բրազիլիա-Հոլանդիա 0-3
2. Գերմանիա-Արգենտինա 2-0

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Տրիբուն*

Բրազիլիա - Հոլանդիա
Գերմանիա - Արգենտինա 3:1

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Ռուֆուս*
> 
> 1.*Բրազիլիա-Հոլանդիա 0-3*
> 2. Գերմանիա-Արգենտինա 2-0


*Ռուֆուսը* նիսյա միլիոնատեր ա  :LOL:  

Ընգեր, ես արդեն փող եմ հետ քցում, որ մյուս առաջնությանը քո կանխագուշակածով ստավկեք անեմ:

----------

Ambrosine (13.07.2014), insider (13.07.2014), John (13.07.2014), Tiger29 (13.07.2014), Աբելյան (13.07.2014), Աթեիստ (13.07.2014), Շինարար (13.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (13.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> *Ռուֆուսը* նիսյա միլիոնատեր ա  
> 
> Ընգեր, ես արդեն փող եմ հետ քցում, որ մյուս առաջնությանը քո կանխագուշակածով ստավկեք անեմ:


Օֆ, հիմի ամեն կանխագուշակածիս համար ստավկա դրած լինեի, հաստատ միլիոնատեր էի դարձել  :Jpit:

----------


## John

*Տասնութերորդ տուրի արդյունքները*

1. Բրազիլիա – Հոլանդիա 0-3
2. Գերմանիա – Արգենտինա 0-0 Գերմանիա

1. Ռուֆուս 7 միավոր
2. Hixos 2 միավոր
3. Աբելյան 0 միավոր
3. Ambrosine 0 միավոր
3. Insider 0 միավոր
3. Նաիրուհի 0 միավոր
3. Tiger29 0 միավոր
3. Տրիբուն 0 միավոր
3. Յոհաննես -
3. **David** -
3. Պիրիտ -
----------------------
John 0 միավոր

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը 18րդ տուրից հետո

1. Ռուֆուս *120 միավոր*
2. Hixos *101 միավոր*
3. Նաիրուհի *99 միավոր*
4. Տրիբուն *95 միավոր*
5. Insider *86 միավոր*
6. Ambrosine *85 միավոր*
7. Յոհաննես *82 միավոր*
8. Պիրիտ *81 միավոր*
9. **David** *78 միավոր*
10. Աբելյան *71 միավոր*
11.Tiger29 *44 միավոր*
----------------------
John *120 միավոր*


*Լրացուցիչ՝ եզրափակչի մասնակիցներին ու հաղթողին գուշակելու տուր*

1. Hixos 45 միավոր
2. Յոհաննես 35 միավոր
3. Աբելյան 10 միավոր
3. Պիրիտ 10 միավոր
5. Insider 0 միավոր
5. Նաիրուհի 0 միավոր
5. Ambrosine 0 միավոր
5. Տրիբուն 0 միավոր
5. Ռուֆուս 0 միավոր
5. **David** 0 միավոր
5. Tiger29 -
----------------------
John 10 միավոր

*Ամփոփիչ մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*

1. Hixos 146 միավոր
2. Ռուֆուս 120 միավոր
3. Յոհաննես 117 միավոր
4. Նաիրուհի *99 միավոր*
5. Տրիբուն *95 միավոր*
6. Պիրիտ *91 միավոր*
7. Insider *86 միավոր*
8. Ambrosine *85 միավոր*
9. Աբելյան *81 միավոր*
10. **David** *78 միավոր*
11.Tiger29 *44 միավոր*
----------------------
John *130 միավոր*

----------

Ambrosine (15.07.2014), Chuk (14.07.2014), insider (14.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (14.07.2014), Տրիբուն (14.07.2014)

----------


## John

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին, շնորհակալությունս եմ հայտնում մասնակիցներին))) էս մի ամսում հաճելի էր ունենալ նման պարտականություն, անցկացնելու մնանատիպ մրցույթ Ակումբում:

Hixos - առանձնահատուկ շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile:  գուշակել եզրափակցի մասնակիցներին ու չեմպիոնին՝ էդ արդեն հաղթանակ է ֆուտբոլն անկանխատեսելի համարողների նկատմամբ )))
Ռուֆ ջան, հարգանքներս))) դու այնպիսի խաղերի համար այնպիսի հաշիվներ էիր գուշակում ի սկզբանե, որ անկեղծորեն ասեմ. կանխատեսումներդ կարդալիս երբեմն քմծիծաղում էի...  :LOL: 
Յոհանն - քեզ լիքը համբերություն ու ուժ, հաղթահարելու համար իրական ու արհեստական խոչընդոտների կոմպլեքսը)))

----------

**David** (14.07.2014), Ambrosine (15.07.2014), insider (14.07.2014), Tiger29 (14.07.2014), մարիօ (15.07.2014), Յոհաննես (30.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (14.07.2014), Տրիբուն (14.07.2014)

----------


## hixos

Շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում ակումբին ու բոլորին մասնակիցներին` առողջ և հաճելի մրցակցության ու այս` առանց այն էլ հետաքրքիր առաջնությունն ինձ համար ավելի հետաքրքիր դարձնելու համար:

Առանձնահատուկ շնորհակալություն Ջոնին` իր ժամանակի մի զգալի մասը մեզ հատկացնելու ու մրցույթը հիանալի կազմակերպելու համար:

Հուսով եմ, որ նմանատիպ մրցույթները կլինեն պարբերաբար ու մասնակիցների ավելի մեծ կազմով:

----------

Ambrosine (15.07.2014), insider (14.07.2014), John (14.07.2014), Tiger29 (14.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (14.07.2014), Տրիբուն (14.07.2014)

----------


## insider

> *Ամփոփիչ մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*
> 
> 1. Hixos 146 միավոր
> 2. Ռուֆուս 120 միավոր
> 3. Յոհաննես 117 միավոր
> 4. Նաիրուհի 99 միավոր
> 5. Տրիբուն 95 միավոր
> 6. Պիրիտ 91 միավոր
> 7. Insider 86 միավոր
> ...




Ուզում եմ նախ շնորհակալություն հայտնել Ջոնին նման հետաքրքիր մրցույթ կազմակերպելու համար և ինչու չէ՝ նաև շնորհավորել ... վերջը վերջո Ջոնը, ճիշտ է, պայմանական չէր մասնակցում, բայց պատվավոր 2-րդ տեղն է գրավել: Ջոն ջան ևս մեկ անգամ մերսիներ ու շնորհավորանքներ ...

Հ.Գ. Hixos, Ռուֆ ու Յոհան - մալադեց: Շնորհավորում եմ:

----------

Ambrosine (15.07.2014), Chuk (14.07.2014), John (14.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (14.07.2014), Տրիբուն (14.07.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ժողովուրդ, բոլորիդ շնորհավորում եմ: Բավականին հետաքրքիր էր:
Ինձնից խաղի հաշիվ գուշակող դուրս չի գա, ընդ որում որոշ խաղերի դեպքում չէի էլ հիշում` ինչ հաշիվ եմ գուշակել: Խաղի ընթացքում դիտարժան ու գրագետ խաղացողի կողմից էի:

Առանձնահատուկ շնորհակալություն եմ ուզում հայտնել Ջոնին` մրցույթը նախաձեռնելու, կազմակերպելու ու ամբողջ ընթացքում այն բարեհաջող անցկացնելու համար: Բայց բացի ի պաշտոնե ստանձնած պարտականությունները  :Jpit:  Ջոնը նաև ուշադիր էր` ապահովելու բոլորի մասնակցությունը: Պատահել է, որ կանխատեսումները մոռանում էին ուղարկել, Ջոնը հետագայում արդեն նախապես զգուշացնում էր, թե` Այսինչ, դեռ չես ուղարկել:

Մի խոսքով` ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:

----------

Chuk (16.07.2014), insider (15.07.2014), John (16.07.2014), Tiger29 (15.07.2014), Տրիբուն (15.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց ինչ տխուր ա, որ էս մրցույթը պրծավ  :Sad:  

Էլի եմ ուզում խաղամ ...

----------

insider (16.07.2014)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Էլի եմ ուզում խաղամ ...


Դրա համար բուքմեյկերական ֆիրմաներ կան:  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Բայց ինչ տխուր ա, որ էս մրցույթը պրծավ  
> 
> Էլի եմ ուզում խաղամ ...


ասում ա մինչև չպրծնի մի մրցույթը, չի սկսվի հաջորդը  :Wink: 




> Դրա համար բուքմեյկերական ֆիրմաներ կան:


Էս դու չլինի՞ բաժինդ փոխել ես, PR-ում ես հիմա էլ  :LOL:

----------

Աբելյան (17.07.2014), Տրիբուն (17.07.2014)

----------


## John

Ժող ջան, համեցեք ստեղ հաջորդ մրցույթի քննարկումներին

----------

